# [2015] Redweek dead



## gblotter

I have a Redweek listing trying to rent out my unit. While Redweek has been very productive for me in the past, I'm getting little interest this time. It is a prime week in a prime location, and my listing is priced the cheapest. It's not just me - I don't see hardly any listings changed to "Rented" status. And there is much more rental inventory available on Redweek it seems (at least for my resort) - many weeks available but nothing getting rented out.

Has Redweek lost is effectiveness for others folks as well? Are you finding other rental marketplaces to be more productive?


----------



## NTP66

It depends on a lot of things - the location, the week (it may be far enough out that people haven't begun planning their trip), etc. I have a prime location/week for rent right now and have had little activity so far, but did list it on myResortNetwork and TUG, as well, for exposure. I generally don't see activity until within 3 months of the reservation, to be honest.


----------



## Quilter

I also have Easter and summer weeks on redweek with little activity.  Got a call on one Easter week and the guy told me he was just checking but doesn't normally rent until after the holidays.  I'm hoping the activity picks up early January.


----------



## Rene McDaniel

gblotter said:


> Has Redweek lost is effectiveness for others folks as well? Are you finding other rental marketplaces to be more productive?



I am seeing the same decline in rentals at Redweek, as well.  But like you, I am not sure if it is Redweek or just the lousy rental market these days.  Ten years ago, I was able to rent my week 52 studio in Cabo for $1,400/week.  This year, I was only to get $750, just enough to cover my maintenance fees. It's been like that since the 2008 housing crash.

I think one of the issues affecting my week is that the number of timeshares in Cabo has probably tripled or quadrupled over the past ten years. They just keep building, and building, and building, with no end in sight.


----------



## capjak

I rented out 2 units to Maui in October 2015 for reservations in March 2016 so seemed to work for me?


----------



## GrayFal

I rented two March weeks at Ocean Pointe & BeachPlace Towers, one in September and one two weeks ago on Redweek. 

I agree that people are waiting later to rent.


----------



## Tank

I have had more response on redweek vs Tug, but renting is slow.


----------



## cp73

NTP66 said:


> I generally don't see activity until within 3 months of the reservation, to be honest.



I agree with NTP66, however I might say I seem to get most responses within about 45-60 days. This year I posted early for a March rental (Nov) and no inquiries yet...I am guessing by end of January I should have it rented...we will see.


----------



## DeniseM

Thanksgiving to New Year's is the slowest rental period of the year.  People are busy with the holidays, and are spending their money on the holidays.  After New Year's it always picks up.

That being said, I have heard from a few people that rentals outside the US have been slower lately, and some speculation that the recent terrorist events may be impacting that.


----------



## NTP66

My current rental is for early March in Maui, and I expect things to pick up after the holidays, as well.


----------



## ronparise

Redweek  has always been dead to me
Never worked for me for the events I work or resonably priced weeks in red season


----------



## SmithOp

more competitive market with airbnb, vrbo, homeaway, etc.

I took my first Uber ride yesterday, excellent service and the smart phone app is outstanding.  Does Redweek have an App?


Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## cory30

I've been fortunate I guess. My summer 2016 Marriott Hilton Head, Myrtle Beach, and Aruba weeks all rented before December 2015 (using Redweek exclusively).


----------



## RLS50

Obviously resort location, week, and price matter, but I have found that Redweek almost always provides a good selection of properties ranging between highly competitive pricing to sometimes outstanding deals from owners looking to basically cover their MF's. 

But from a marketing perspective I think one of the challenges I have noticed is that there appears to be a huge audience of potential renters / vacationers that have no idea Redweek even exists.  I didn't know Redweek existed until after we bought a timeshare.  

I know many at work or social circles that have the ability to travel extensively, and they do.  So over the last year I have been informally polling people at lunch, dinner, or whenever the topic comes up, about where they go to book trips and vacations.  A lot of answers like Booking.com, Travelocity, Orbitz, Sandals / Beaches, etc.  Some use travel points they redeemed from chains like Marriott, Starwood, or Hilton.   Some work directly with travel agents or realty companies. 

But how many people knew about Redweek or mentioned it?  Zero.   Not a single person.

To emphasize that point above, just using one East Coast oceanfront destination looking at the mid-April thru mid-June period, travel sites like Orbitz, Travelocity, Booking, Expedia, etc are already either 100% booked at the best locations or what remaining inventory is left is mostly the lower quality locations or non oceanfront.   That is just for the shoulder season.  The same is obviously true as one gets deeper into Prime weeks.

So the demand appears to be there (already) and travelers appear to have been booking well in advance of any 45-60 day window.  So why aren't more Redweek postings getting picked clean right now since the unit sizes, locations, and prices available are so attractive compared to limited availability on the name travel sites?

I am sure answers like the overall economy, time of year, etc all play a role in the OP's experience so far.  But I think the biggest reason might be that while Redweek might be well known and well used inside timeshare circles, there is a huge group of travelers out there that don't know much about timeshares and don't appear to even know these properties are available to them as rentals on Redweek because they have never heard of Redweek.

And that last statement is not intended to be a singular criticism of Redweek.  The same can be said of MyResortNetwork.   

Shame really, because for certain locations and resorts Redweek (and MyResortNetwork) have a superior selection of properties / pricing compared to the hotel chains and other offerings in those areas.

JMO based only on my limited experience so far.


----------



## mjm1

Interesting observations by everyone. I have had mixed results with redweek. I agree that most people outside of those who know about timeshares are not aware of redweek, myresortsnetwork or TUG. I was able to rent one unit to a colleague at work as well. One of our resorts has a rental program, so I have used that on occasion. 

Mike


----------



## davidvel

RLS50 said:


> Obviously resort location, week, and price matter, but I have found that Redweek almost always provides a good selection of properties ranging between highly competitive pricing to sometimes outstanding deals from owners looking to basically cover their MF's.
> 
> But from a marketing perspective I think one of the challenges I have noticed is that there appears to be a huge audience of potential renters / vacationers that have no idea Redweek even exists.  I didn't know Redweek existed until after we bought a timeshare.
> 
> I know many at work or social circles that have the ability to travel extensively, and they do.  So over the last year I have been informally polling people at lunch, dinner, or whenever the topic comes up, about where they go to book trips and vacations.  A lot of answers like Booking.com, Travelocity, Orbitz, Sandals / Beaches, etc.  Some use travel points they redeemed from chains like Marriott, Starwood, or Hilton.   Some work directly with travel agents or realty companies.
> 
> But how many people knew about Redweek or mentioned it?  Zero.   Not a single person.
> 
> To emphasize that point above, just using one East Coast oceanfront destination looking at the mid-April thru mid-June period, travel sites like Orbitz, Travelocity, Booking, Expedia, etc are already either 100% booked at the best locations or what remaining inventory is left is mostly the lower quality locations or non oceanfront.   That is just for the shoulder season.  The same is obviously true as one gets deeper into Prime weeks.
> 
> So the demand appears to be there (already) and travelers appear to have been booking well in advance of any 45-60 day window.  So why aren't more Redweek postings getting picked clean right now since the unit sizes, locations, and prices available are so attractive compared to limited availability on the name travel sites?
> 
> I am sure answers like the overall economy, time of year, etc all play a role in the OP's experience so far.  But I think the biggest reason might be that while Redweek might be well known and well used inside timeshare circles, there is a huge group of travelers out there that don't know much about timeshares and don't appear to even know these properties are available to them as rentals on Redweek because they have never heard of Redweek.
> 
> And that last statement is not intended to be a singular criticism of Redweek.  The same can be said of MyResortNetwork.
> 
> Shame really, because for certain locations and resorts Redweek (and MyResortNetwork) have a superior selection of properties / pricing compared to the hotel chains and other offerings in those areas.
> 
> JMO based only on my limited experience so far.


Redweek should get a Superbowl ad. 

[Edit: Thanks csxjohn.]


----------



## csxjohn

davidvel said:


> Redweek should get a Superbowl ad.
> 
> P.S. Wasn't there once a cheerleader emoticon on here?



There still is, click on "more"


----------



## Xpat

I've been able to rent out on redweek the weeks I have not been able to use, but I usually don't receive a lot of enquiries...

I think lack of advertising and renter reassurance are the two biggest issues with redweek. 

Compared to other vacation rental sites (airbnb, vrbo, even the rental ads on tripadvisor.com...) redweek has much lower notoriety and I'm not sure they're doing much about it - have you ever seen a redweek ad when researching accommodation for a vacation?

I also think redweek would work better for owners (and ultimately, their own bottom line) if they had a rating system for "sellers" like any other ecommerce site and if they didn't scare potential customers in order to try and sell their escrow service. That service is too expensive and complicated for rentals and I bet it's a turn off for potential renters.


----------



## Quadmaniac

I've generally had great success on Redweek most times. I had a couple that went unrented last year but otherwise it has been fantastic


----------



## dioxide45

RLS50 said:


> Obviously resort location, week, and price matter, but I have found that Redweek almost always provides a good selection of properties ranging between highly competitive pricing to sometimes outstanding deals from owners looking to basically cover their MF's.
> 
> But from a marketing perspective I think one of the challenges I have noticed is that there appears to be a huge audience of potential renters / vacationers that have no idea Redweek even exists.  I didn't know Redweek existed until after we bought a timeshare.
> 
> I know many at work or social circles that have the ability to travel extensively, and they do.  So over the last year I have been informally polling people at lunch, dinner, or whenever the topic comes up, about where they go to book trips and vacations.  A lot of answers like Booking.com, Travelocity, Orbitz, Sandals / Beaches, etc.  Some use travel points they redeemed from chains like Marriott, Starwood, or Hilton.   Some work directly with travel agents or realty companies.
> 
> But how many people knew about Redweek or mentioned it?  Zero.   Not a single person.
> 
> To emphasize that point above, just using one East Coast oceanfront destination looking at the mid-April thru mid-June period, travel sites like Orbitz, Travelocity, Booking, Expedia, etc are already either 100% booked at the best locations or what remaining inventory is left is mostly the lower quality locations or non oceanfront.   That is just for the shoulder season.  The same is obviously true as one gets deeper into Prime weeks.
> 
> So the demand appears to be there (already) and travelers appear to have been booking well in advance of any 45-60 day window.  So why aren't more Redweek postings getting picked clean right now since the unit sizes, locations, and prices available are so attractive compared to limited availability on the name travel sites?
> 
> I am sure answers like the overall economy, time of year, etc all play a role in the OP's experience so far.  But I think the biggest reason might be that while Redweek might be well known and well used inside timeshare circles, there is a huge group of travelers out there that don't know much about timeshares and don't appear to even know these properties are available to them as rentals on Redweek because they have never heard of Redweek.
> 
> And that last statement is not intended to be a singular criticism of Redweek.  The same can be said of MyResortNetwork.
> 
> Shame really, because for certain locations and resorts Redweek (and MyResortNetwork) have a superior selection of properties / pricing compared to the hotel chains and other offerings in those areas.
> 
> JMO based only on my limited experience so far.



These are some good observations about Redweek. It seems that Redweek really relies on word of mouth advertising and as you say, it isn't really well known outside the timeshare world. I think that also the fee to use it keeps a lot of people away. Even though the fee may be well worth it. I think though that the fee also helps keep the tire kickers away.


----------



## RLS50

jpl88 said:


> I've been able to rent out on redweek the weeks I have not been able to use, but I usually don't receive a lot of enquiries...
> 
> I think lack of advertising and renter reassurance are the two biggest issues with redweek.
> 
> Compared to other vacation rental sites (airbnb, vrbo, even the rental ads on tripadvisor.com...) redweek has much lower notoriety and I'm not sure they're doing much about it - have you ever seen a redweek ad when researching accommodation for a vacation?


This kind of goes along with my experience and thinking.

Especially the point you make about the fact that Redweek never shows up in many searches for weeks or vacations on the internet search engines.  Even if you specifically put the word "timeshare" in the search it doesn't usually show until page 2 or 3 of results.  If you don't know about Redweek already, it would be hard to stumble into.

Although it is worth noting that MyResortNetwork appears to show earlier and near the top on this specific search.

I think Redweek is trying to generate new sources of revenue, but personally, it is my view their efforts to date don't provide as much tangible value to their customer listings as would focusing more on increasing traffic coming to the site.  IMO they would be better served growing their business and profits by working to increase awareness of their site to a whole world of potential renters and vacationers that don't even know they exist.   

If I ran the company my next system upgrade would be centered around changes required to integrate more seamlessly with travel / lodging reservation sites and working with the major search engines to get my name closer to the top of any search results.   Again JMO.


----------



## RLS50

dioxide45 said:


> These are some good observations about Redweek. It seems that Redweek really relies on word of mouth advertising and as you say, it isn't really well known outside the timeshare world. I think that also the fee to use it keeps a lot of people away. Even though the fee may be well worth it. I think though that the fee also helps keep the tire kickers away.


Agreed.  

I don't have a problem with the listing fee per se.   In theory, the fee should not be an issue.   Although I think MyResortNetwork is a better deal for rentals since they will keep a fixed week reservation all the way thru the use date while Redweek only gives you 6 months.  But I will try to list with both depending on the property.

When you compare inventory available in Redweek to inventory available on the main travel reservation sites,  Redweek listers should (again, in theory) frequently achieve a near 100% rental rate. 

But I know from past personal experience years ago, 45-60 days out people decide they want to go to the beach (or a certain location / resort), but find that everything is sold out on the main reservation sites, so they give up figuring it isn't possible and then try to figure out a Plan B.   

If more people knew about Redweek they might still be able to go to where they want, and probably get a better resort location and price then they would have last minute on the major travel sites (assuming they could even find something on those other sites).

Wasted opportunities.  For both the timeshare owner and the potential renter.


----------



## rickxylon

I have been very successful using Redweek for many years including renting my 2 AOC Presidents weeks - both within 2 days! I generally don't list until about 6-8 months prior to the reservation date. One year I rented an AOC New Year week within 2 hours and even had a bidding war going on!


----------



## ronparise

davidvel said:


> Redweek should get a Superbowl ad.



Ill put one up this week and see what happens


----------



## pedro47

Can anyone join Red Week?


----------



## NTP66

pedro47 said:


> Can anyone join Red Week?



Yes, and you can browse for free. However, it costs $15 to join and see the details of ads/contact sellers and buyers. It's a minimal fee, IMO.

Ironically enough, since I replied to this I've received two inquiries about my rental unit.


----------



## ronparise

cp73 said:


> I agree with NTP66, however I might say I seem to get most responses within about 45-60 days. This year I posted early for a March rental (Nov) and no inquiries yet...I am guessing by end of January I should have it rented...we will see.



Most of what I do is last minute as well, I think folks would rather deal with a major well established company first (like Marriott) . If not them then maybe the established rental sites like VRBO or airbandb. Redweek would work if more folks knew about the site and it timeshares had a better reputation.  They would never think of going to some guys website or craigslist ad to rent a timeshare, especially if they sense he is working out of his spare bedroom>  The only reason to take the risk of renting a timeshare or dealing with someone like me is if everything else is booked.. Its either take the risk or stay home. So Im the last guy they call


----------



## pedro47

NTP66 said:


> Yes, and you can browse for free. However, it costs $15 to join and see the details of ads/contact sellers and buyers. It's a minimal fee, IMO.
> 
> Ironically enough, since I replied to this I've received two inquiries about my rental unit.



Thanks for the sharing the information.

Thanks, I have a big problem; I going to need five (5) timeshare units for Hawaii (main island) + they must be two(2) bedroom units) for the last week in June 2016 or the first week in July 2016. Big Family Celebration. Will this be hard to secure ?

Thanks for any suggestion.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler

pedro47 said:


> Thanks for the sharing the information.
> 
> Thanks, I have a big problem; I going to need five (5) timeshare units for Hawaii (main island) + they must be two(2) bedroom units) for the last week in June 2016 or the first week in July 2016. Big Family Celebration. Will this be hard to secure ?
> 
> Thanks for any suggestion.






I believe it will be very hard to secure at this point.  I think you should have tried back in June of 2015.



.


----------



## tschwa2

pedro47 said:


> Thanks for the sharing the information.
> 
> Thanks, I have a big problem; I going to need five (5) timeshare units for Hawaii (main island) + they must be two(2) bedroom units) for the last week in June 2016 or the first week in July 2016. Big Family Celebration. Will this be hard to secure ?
> 
> Thanks for any suggestion.



It depends on how much you are willing to spend.  If you wanted one unit and were open to multiple islands with an 8 week span (even summer or whale season) it's a buyers market.  If you need multiple 2 br units and have only a 2 week time span and want a specific island only, it will be much more difficult. In addition in terms of airfare you will want to get the dates nailed down in the next month or two.


----------



## pedro47

tschwa2 said:


> It depends on how much you are willing to spend.  If you wanted one unit and were open to multiple islands with an 8 week span (even summer or whale season) it's a buyers market.  If you need multiple 2 br units and have only a 2 week time span and want a specific island only, it will be much more difficult. In addition in terms of airfare you will want to get the dates nailed down in the next month or two.



I am going to try to exchange my week 16 (2 bedroom units) at the Manor Club for one week. My son & daughter-in-law are school teachers and summer months; are the best time for vacation. My grand son is going to finish The University of Virginia in June 2016, a math major in four (4) years and my grand daughter will be finishing high school in early June 2016.

Plus in 2017,if I am still kicking; I will be celebrating fifty (50) years of a wonderful marriage to my college sweet heart.   

I know that I am going to spend some money; if we go to the Big Island.  Our plans can change.


----------



## Ron98GT

SmithOp said:


> more competitive market with airbnb, vrbo, homeaway, etc.
> 
> I took my first Uber ride yesterday, excellent service and the smart phone app is outstanding.  Does Redweek have an App?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


I didn't know TS's were available on VRBO.  I just checked VRBO for Marriott's on Maui and Aruba.  Not only were they available, but the cost per nite seemed to be more than what Marriott wants for the same comparable units. I don't know if Redweek is as costly.

After seeing these rental prices again, I'm sure glad/happy that I have my Marriott weeks to trade, rather than renting: Ouch.


----------



## pedro47

Ron98GT said:


> I didn't know TS's were available on VRBO.  I just checked VRBO for Marriott's on Maui and Aruba.  Not only were they available, but the cost per nite seemed to be more than what Marriott wants for the same comparable units. I don't know if Redweek is as costly.
> 
> After seeing these rental prices again, I'm sure glad/happy that I have my Marriott weeks to trade, rather than renting: Ouch.



What is VRBO ?


----------



## csxjohn

https://www.vrbo.com/


----------



## pedro47

csxjohn said:


> https://www.vrbo.com/



Thanks for the web address and information.


----------



## NTP66

Edit: Deleted... missed the part about it being main island and not Maui.


----------



## ronparise

pedro47 said:


> Thanks for the sharing the information.
> 
> Thanks, I have a big problem; I going to need five (5) timeshare units for Hawaii (main island) + they must be two(2) bedroom units) for the last week in June 2016 or the first week in July 2016. Big Family Celebration. Will this be hard to secure ?
> 
> Thanks for any suggestion.



Which island is the main island?


----------



## pedro47

ronparise said:


> Which island is the main island?



I think we are looking at Hawaii? My brother-in-law is a retired E-9 and he is helping me to planning this trip.


----------



## Wally3433

It's the $15 fee. Period. End of story. Millennialis  know that anything that's worth a try on the internet should be free. If not, they consider it a scam. Fee up front business models are dead on the Internet.


----------



## Theousaf

gblotter said:


> I have a Redweek listing trying to rent out my unit. While Redweek has been very productive for me in the past, I'm getting little interest this time. It is a prime week in a prime location, and my listing is priced the cheapest. It's not just me - I don't see hardly any listings changed to "Rented" status. And there is much more rental inventory available on Redweek it seems (at least for my resort) - many weeks available but nothing getting rented out.
> 
> Has Redweek lost is effectiveness for others folks as well? Are you finding other rental marketplaces to be more productive?


I had success renting out two units on Redweek in Aruba however, once it was rented, I changed it on Redweek and it disappeared from 'active' rentals unlike years past when it would appear as 'rented'.   So this might just be a change in how Redweek handles rentals versus an indicator of units sold.


----------



## ronparise

pedro47 said:


> I think we are looking at Honolulu? My brother-in-law is a retired E-9 and he is helping me to planning this trip.



FYI there is no availability at either of the Wyndham resorts for your dates in Honolulu 

there is at some of their other resorts


----------



## pedro47

ronparise said:


> FYI there is no availability at either of the Wyndham resorts for your dates in Honolulu
> 
> there is at some of their other resorts



Thanks for your assistance.


----------



## tschwa2

Theousaf said:


> I had success renting out two units on Redweek in Aruba however, once it was rented, I changed it on Redweek and it disappeared from 'active' rentals unlike years past when it would appear as 'rented'.   So this might just be a change in how Redweek handles rentals versus an indicator of units sold.



I don't use Redweek very often but if I do and I have leftover time left on the ad, I just change it over to the next year and let it sit as a very early offered rental for the following year until it expires.  I don't change it to rented status.


----------



## Quilter

Redweek should put some billboards on 95, 77, 75, etc.   The traffic each school break would be a terrific source of families who travel.


----------



## akp

I've had great results on Redweek in the past but like the OP, I've had a very slow time lately.


----------



## DeniseM

Main Island = Oahu

Main airport, seat of Govt., largest population (more than the rest of the islands all put together)  Waikiki, Honolulu, Pearl Harbor.

Big Island = The Island of Hawaii

The largest island (larger than all the other islands put together.)  Has the only active volcano, lots to see, and lots of driving to see it.


----------



## suenmike32

In the past, whenever I've rented my units via ads on Redweek,  (7 weeks total), virtually all but one have rented within 2 weeks. Redweek has been great for me. I don't mind the $15.00 membership fee and I feel that the $25.00 ad costs pay for themselves.
What I found to be disappointing...is what Theousaf said "about the ads disappearing once you notified them that it was rented"
If the "rented" notification stayed on (like it used to), potential renters/rentees could see the value in pricing units sensibly. In other words "what price point is renting and what's not"
Again though....with everything that's going on at this time of the year....there may be other things pre-occupying peoples mind's. 
I think it's "slow" not dead.
JMHO
Mike


----------



## thinze3

It is definitely much slower this year in getting inquiries from Redweek. I have built a small following through the years and actually rent most of the time now to brokers.  I email them each year to tell them what, if anything, I have available.

I just rented my March '16 BeachPlace through a broker on Christmas day.  I gave up a about $200, but it is more secure dealing with a company you know and have dealt with before.


I too miss the old 'rented' notices on Redweek, but I understand why they removed it.  Some owners, adjusted the rental price before marking it as 'rented'. For instance, asking $2500, rented for $2300, price changed to $2700 before marking it as rented.


----------



## buzglyd

I've had good luck with Redweek.

One thing I do is offer my renters Right of First Refusal for the following year.

I contact them first before I place the next year's ad and ask them if they want it again. So far, I've gotten yes answers.


----------



## jetguy

thinze3 said:


> It is definitely much slower this year in getting inquiries from Redweek. I have built a small following through the years and actually rent most of the time now to brokers.  I email them each year to tell them what, if anything, I have available.
> 
> I just rented my March '16 BeachPlace through a broker on Christmas day.  I gave up a about $200, but it is more secure dealing with a company you know and have dealt with before.
> 
> 
> I too miss the old 'rented' notices on Redweek, but I understand why they removed it.  Some owners, adjusted the rental price before marking it as 'rented'. For instance, asking $2500, rented for $2300, price changed to $2700 before marking it as rented.


On the Redweek rental page of the resort you are interested in, there is an option at the top of the page to Remove All Filters.  You will then be able to see the already "rented" units.


----------



## mish

In the past, I've had good results renting through RedWeek. This year has been very different. I even mentioned it to hubby.  I've had no responses to a prime week for rental in April.  Maybe it is a little early, but does seem slow compared to previous years.


----------



## DeniseM

Theousaf said:


> I had success renting out two units on Redweek in Aruba however, once it was rented, I changed it on Redweek and it disappeared from 'active' rentals unlike years past when it would appear as 'rented'.   So this might just be a change in how Redweek handles rentals versus an indicator of units sold.



At the top of the resort page, you have to click "filter" and then _unclick_ "show only available units."


----------



## suenmike32

thinze3 said:


> Some owners, adjusted the rental price before marking it as 'rented'. For instance, asking $2500, rented for $2300, price changed to $2700 before marking it as rented.



Although it wouldn't surprise me if some owners have done that.....I just don't understand why? What is to be gained by blatant deception? To me it serves no purpose.
Mike


----------



## SueDonJ

suenmike32 said:


> Although it wouldn't surprise me if some owners have done that.....I just don't understand why? What is to be gained by blatant deception? To me it serves no purpose.
> Mike



Because the next time they can tell folks, "last year I got *this much* for it, as you can see on redweek."

Just one more reason to add to the list of reasons why owner rentals of timeshares aren't the perfect product that some make them out to be.


----------



## vacationhopeful

SueDonJ said:


> Because the next time they can tell folks, "last year I got *this much* for it, as you can see on redweek."
> 
> Just one more reason to add to the list of reasons why owner rentals of timeshares aren't the perfect product that some make them out to be.



Sue ...

I personally have NEVER done that on Redweek ... but I can say I have had at least 40-75% of my inquiries tell me, they only PAID $400 maximum (and less most prior years) for a unit I offered with $1075+ MFs. And offer me, $425 as they know _MFs might have gone up a bit_ in the past year.

I truthfully have told them to call who they rented from *LAST YEAR* and get that great deal again.

And I have had OTHER owners who tell me about their "GOOD FRIENDS" who rent their timeshare every year for less than MFs as they want to help them out ... except they need a week I own to fill in a hole in their booking ... can't I too help them out?


----------



## SueDonJ

vacationhopeful said:


> Sue ...
> 
> I personally have NEVER done that on Redweek ... but I can say I have had at least 40-75% of my inquiries tell me, they only PAID $400 maximum (and less most prior years) for a unit I offered with $1075+ MFs. And offer me, $425 as they know _MFs might have gone up a bit_ in the past year.
> 
> I truthfully have told them to call who they rented from *LAST YEAR* and get that great deal again.
> 
> And I have had OTHER owners who tell me about their "GOOD FRIENDS" who rent their timeshare every year for less than MFs as they want to help them out ... except they need a week I own to fill in a hole in their booking ... can't I too help them out?



No question, there are shenanigans on both sides of rental transactions.  I'm not trying to disparage every owner who's ever rented out their timeshares - if the shoe doesn't fit, I'm not trying to force your foot into it.


----------



## billymach4

*Use a 5 star Marriott as a comp.*

While I am not a big time renter, I have been doing the rental thing lately since I just can't get enough free time to get away. My timeshares are good locations and so far I have been doing OK. 

What I just did is look at a nearby Marriott hotel (not a Courtyard, or a Fairfield)  and check out what Marriott is asking for a nights stay. Better yet check to see what Marriott rents out for the same unit. 

I would then just tell the asking renter to go rent from Marriott.


----------



## buzglyd

I had a lady one time offer me palm trees and then sweetened the pot with an old dirt bike.

I told her I wasn't interested in trading unless she wanted to trade 25 100 hundred dollar bills for my week.


----------



## thinze3

jetguy said:


> On the Redweek rental page of the resort you are interested in, there is an option at the top of the page to Remove All Filters.  You will then be able to see the already "rented" units.



Thanks. Learned something new, and just "unchecked" that box.


----------



## l0410z

I have had good success renting my units on Redweek. I sometimes use the rental income to partially fund non timeshare vacations.  I added a second HHI unit this year believing redweek rental is a viable option.  

 I have rented units 5 times and in those 5 times have fielded 18 to 20 inquiries that I spoke with the potential renters.  Just some observations of the small sample I spoke with. 

If someone is not willing to chat, this is a red flag for me.  

Posting pictures  of the view will help.    I own fixed weeks with full or partial ocean views so I always post pictures of the view.  If you have floating weeks, years where the view is nice should be used as potential views.   

Most of the people I spoke with have rented from Redweek before and a few have been to HHI before. 

Most inquiries are planned vacations around 120 to 90 days out and the unit is committed to before the 60 day window.   I do not take the posting off until it is paid in full so as I get closer to the 60 day window the number of silly offers increase.  I do not chat with a silly offers.   I only respond by email.  

Almost all drive to HHI and many do not own timeshares.  

Net net....Having a resort that can be driven too and pictures of the view increase the number of inquiries..IMO.


----------



## twinmommy19

I had no trouble renting my brand new Mountainside ski week for 2016 via Redweek.  It wasn't even a great week - 1/1/16 check in (that's what the previous owner was able to confirm).  My purchase didn't clear until after Thanksgiving, but the rental turned over within a matter of days of posting it.  Received several inquiries about it too, but was thrilled that the first bidder was Stay PC as they handled everything for me.  I've never rented to anyone before.

The interest could be because I priced the week to rent quickly as I knew we couldn't go - $2,750 with 4 weeks until check in.  At the time, the lowest other listing for that date was $3,500.  2016 usage was included in my resale purchase, so I didn't feel the need to try to be greedy!


----------



## Jim Cameron

*Googled timeshare rentals*

I googled timeshare rentals and the fist items listed were:
Timeshare Rentals - RentByOwner.com‎
Adwww.rentbyowner.com/‎
Find Vacation & Timeshare Rentals 500,000+ RBO Homes. Contact Owners.
Timeshares at *RedWeek.com‎*
Adwww.*redweek.com/*‎
The Largest Online Marketplace To Rent, Buy, Sell Timeshares.
Over 2.1 Million Users · Rent or Sell Timeshares
Orlando TimesharesHawaii TimesharesCaribbean TimesharesSign In
Rent a Timeshare - Buy or Rent Directly From Owner‎
Adwww.myresortnetwork.com/‎
Schedule Your Vacation Today!
Rent a TimeshareBuy a TimeshareSell a Timeshare
Search Results
Timeshare Rentals | Timeshares for Rent by Owner
www.sellmytimesharenow.com/timeshares/index/content/searchrent/
Browse timeshare rentals you can book online with a reservation guarantee! ... We feature for rent by owner resort, condo, and villa vacation rentals in hundreds of popular destinations, most available at significant discounts off resort, hotel, and OTA (online travel agency) pricing.
Timeshare Rentals - Timeshares for Rent - RedWeek.com
*[SIZE="6"]www.redweek.com[/SIZE]/timeshare-rentals*
Find timeshare rentals worldwide and save on your next vacation. Owners, post your timeshare rental quickly & easily in our online community.
‎Top 25 Timeshare Rental - ‎Hawaii timeshares - ‎Greater Orlando Timeshares
Timeshare Rentals, Timeshare Resales, Timeshare Resorts ...
*www.redweek.com/*
Timeshares for rent and sale by owner. Get resort information, reviews, and join timeshare forums.
You've visited this page many times. Last visit: 29/04/15
Timeshare Users Group - The first and largest online ...
www.tug2.net/
The first and Largest online community of timeshare owners providing Timeshare ... timeshare classified ads for timeshare rentals and timeshare resales, - free ...
You've visited this page many times. Last visit: 12/12/14
Timeshare Rentals | Timeshare-Resale-Rental.com
www.timeshare-resale-rental.com/timeshare-rentals/
Search timeshares for rent. Find last-minute deals on upscale accommodations or vacation on a budget without sacrificing comfort. Rent a timeshare to enjoy the


----------



## TUGBrian

pro tip, if you want true results of what an average person would find searching google/bing etc...make sure you arent logged into gmail/msn/etc...as it will remember your browsing history and return results for sites you visit regular...thus not an accurate representation of what a regular searcher might see.


----------



## GaryDouglas

A couple years ago I put up two MOC units for rent.  One of them was for a May week, the other in July.  Posted them some time in November on RedWeek, Tug and MyResortNetwork.  One was snatched up in December and the other in late January via my RedWeek ad.  Interestingly, both were arranged through two different intermediaries.  They both tried to negotiate a few hundred less.  I advised them that I had choosen a very competitive rate based upon RedWeek listings.  They were both OF units so didn't feel like budging.  They accepted my terms and the rest was very easy since they handled the agreements with the renter.  Haven't head anyone talk about dealing with these intermediary companies...


----------



## davidn247

NTP66 said:


> Yes, and you can browse for free. However, it costs $15 to join and see the details of ads/contact sellers and buyers. It's a minimal fee, IMO.
> 
> Ironically enough, since I replied to this I've received two inquiries about my rental unit.



Rented fast my 2BR Park City (2016 Spring Break). However, I am having issue with my 3BR Grande Vista... no interest (yet?).

I agree having a fee on redweek is not helping. All competitors (vbro, airbnb, etc.) are free.


----------



## Tank

*I agree having a fee on redweek is not helping. All competitors (vbro, airbnb, etc.) are free.*

I tried Airbnb, it cost both parties a big chunk if you do business ,
 just not for looking for a vacation, or advertising a rental.


----------



## WI GAL

Rented out my Starwood in Maui for March 2016 on Redweek.  Recent review on Trip Advisor by poster "Great place with 2 big exceptions" will not help Redweek as they state someone at the pool claimed they rented through a "discounter" called Red Week and prepaid $7,000 to arrive at resort and find it was a fake reservation!  Resort supposedly comped them a week in sympathy?  I encouraged my renter to call the resort after I had it put into their name to verify they do indeed have a reservation.  Doesn't make Redweek sound very good tho!


----------



## vacationhopeful

WI GAL said:


> Rented out my Starwood in Maui for March 2016 on Redweek.  Recent review on Trip Advisor by poster "Great place with 2 big exceptions" will not help Redweek as they state someone at the pool claimed they rented through a "discounter" called Red Week and prepaid $7,000 to arrive at resort and find it was a fake reservation!  Resort supposedly comped them a week in sympathy?  I encouraged my renter to call the resort after I had it put into their name to verify they do indeed have a reservation.  Doesn't make Redweek sound very good tho!



Sorry ... that does not pass my "sniff test". Never have I heard or seen a resort just COMP'ed a timeshare unit worth a thousand plus dollars because some UNKNOWN was rented a unit and scammed of their money. 

Plus, the reviewer was NOT the victim .. just overhead a pool side conversation. And it was a $7000 reservation? 3 week stay or the "Queen of Sheba" island timeshare?


----------



## tschwa2

WI GAL said:


> Rented out my Starwood in Maui for March 2016 on Redweek.  Recent review on Trip Advisor by poster "Great place with 2 big exceptions" will not help Redweek as they state someone at the pool claimed they rented through a "discounter" called Red Week and prepaid $7,000 to arrive at resort and find it was a fake reservation!  Resort supposedly comped them a week in sympathy?  I encouraged my renter to call the resort after I had it put into their name to verify they do indeed have a reservation.  Doesn't make Redweek sound very good tho!



There was an ebay seller Redweeks4less, mostly  a seller but occasionally a renter who had a very bad reputation.  As for Redweek, its an advertising site.  No once calls Redweek and pays for rentals.  They contact the owner/broker/advertiser.  There was a big scandal for one or two brokers where that happened over late 2014/early 2015.  All busy holiday times.  No resorts comped anyone anything.  If they had rooms they rented them out full rack rate of the victims were homeless while on "vacation".  Yes scammers are everywhere even redweek.


----------



## davidvel

vacationhopeful said:


> Sorry ... that does not pass my "sniff test". Never have I heard or seen a resort just COMP'ed a timeshare unit worth a thousand plus dollars because some UNKNOWN was rented a unit and scammed of their money.
> 
> Plus, the reviewer was NOT the victim .. just overhead a pool side conversation. And it was a $7000 reservation? 3 week stay or the "Queen of Sheba" island timeshare?


Here's the review if anyone wants to see it: 


> On the plus side, we heard from someone at the pool who had booked through a discounter called "Red Week" and prepaid a $7,000 week (apparently a fraud who just took the money and ran), that the hotel comped a week for them out of sympathy when they arrived with fraudulent reservation in hand--a very classy thing to do.


----------



## dioxide45

davidvel said:


> Here's the review if anyone wants to see it:



If I were Redweek, I would take objection to that review. Since Redweek doesn't actually rent weeks. Aren't they just a listing service for people to list weeks for rent? So Redweek wasn't necessarily committing fraud as the review implies, it was the person listing the week for rent. Of course, if it actually happened. It is hearsay after all.


----------



## icydog

This is the worst week for business.  I used to take this week off because nobody wanted to see me during the holidays much less buy anything from me! 

You should see more activity after January 4th 2016.


----------



## hsintang

*If I am a renter/buyer, I don't want to pay fees to see ad details*

You have to be a member ($14.99/yr) to see the details of ads on redweek.  If I can find the same info without fee, why should I pay additional fees?

So, basically, I will not use Redweek to rent or to buy resales....


----------



## DeniseM

Important point - Redweek's fee and registration filters most scammers - worth every cent.

Sent from my BNTV400 using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45

DeniseM said:


> Important point - Redweek's fee and registration filters most scammers - worth every cent.
> 
> Sent from my BNTV400 using Tapatalk



But it also filters out legitimate buyers and sellers. It basically limits the pool of potential buyers. I guess you just need to take or leave Redweek knowing the trade offs.


----------



## NTP66

It's worth repeating that anyone can still view the general list of rentals, prices included, without an account. Most people nowadays will Google the site they're looking at, and at the end of the day, VRBO has a history of issues. That should factor into the decision-making process for most.


----------



## Selanne00008

Tank said:


> *I agree having a fee on redweek is not helping. All competitors (vbro, airbnb, etc.) are free.*
> 
> I tried Airbnb, it cost both parties a big chunk if you do business ,
> just not for looking for a vacation, or advertising a rental.



Exactly.  So it is free to post your rental on airbnb, but then when a buyer pulls the trigger Airbnb takes a cut (similar to listing tickets on stubhub).  



hsintang said:


> You have to be a member ($14.99/yr) to see the details of ads on redweek.  If I can find the same info without fee, why should I pay additional fees?
> 
> So, basically, I will not use Redweek to rent or to buy resales....



I assume it is a different biz model with Redweek.  You pay to post your ad like autotrader.com, and if it sells it sells, you get all of the buyers $.  

it makes sens that airbnb would advertise heavy as they get a cut of each sale, kinda like they are on commission.  But for Redweek, once you post your add, they got your money.  they don't really care if it sells or not.  Then again they still should care, cause if redweek is a hot spot for many many transactions more users would pay to subscribe and post a rental up.


----------



## larryallen

I recently rented out my Ko Olina unit for just about exactly twice as much as my MF's and I used redweek. No complaints here.


----------



## hsintang

I 'm saying that as a renter or buyer, unless I am already a redweek member, I am hesitate to pay $14.99 just to contact the owners...


----------



## DeniseM

hsintang said:


> I 'm saying that as a renter or buyer, unless I am already a redweek member, I am hesitate to pay $14.99 just to contact the owners...



But $14.99 is such an insignificant amount of money, compared to what you might spend to buy or rent?


----------



## DEScottzz

I was happy to pay $15 just to be able to read the reviews.


----------



## vacationhopeful

hsintang said:


> I 'm saying that as a renter or buyer, unless I am already a redweek member, I am hesitate to pay $14.99 just to contact the owners...



I give you a HINT ... Craigslist is cheap to advertise on but full of CRAP and CON ARTISTS who have no interest in providing a credit card for a $14.95 membership fee. Deal with several of them ... and the $14.95 Redweek membership fee for 1 year is REALLY reasonable.


----------



## radmoo

larryallen said:


> I recently rented out my Ko Olina unit for just about exactly twice as much as my MF's and I used redweek. No complaints here.



Same, was able to rent March Spring break week at Canyon Villas for more than double maintenance fees.


----------



## hsintang

DeniseM said:


> But $14.99 is such an insignificant amount of money, compared to what you might spend to buy or rent?




True, If I have multi purposes (as a buyer and seller), I will consider.  I am writing here just to let Redweek member know that if you plan to rent your unit, you may want to post on different websites to get more exposures.  
There are many non redweek member renters out there...

I occasionally rent peak week from owners, and always check TUG first, follow by Craigslist (and speak to the owner), then Redweek or VRBO...


----------



## Egret1986

*List in as many possible places for exposure.*



hsintang said:


> I am writing here just to let Redweek member know that if you plan to rent your unit, you may want to post on different websites to get more exposures.
> 
> There are many non redweek member renters out there...
> 
> I occasionally rent peak week from owners, and always check TUG first, follow by Craigslist (and speak to the owner), then Redweek or VRBO...



I list my rentals on at least 3 sites, sometimes more.  More sites, more exposure to potential renters.


----------



## ondeadlin

As someone who occasionally rents, I've given up on redweek in favor of Airbnb and VRBO.  Why?  Better selection, better interfaces, better response from owners, and often much more realistic pricing from owners.


----------



## cgards

You guys are scaring me. I have 3 weeks on Hilton Head for July into August that I'm trying to rent on Redweek. I've already dropped the price once. These are prime weeks, and I haven't had a nibble. Any suggestions for where else to post?


----------



## NTP66

Most people don't plan this far out. I'll be posting both a Myrtle Beach and Hilton Head unit for late July in the next few weeks, and don't expect much real activity for a few months. That's how it has always been for me in the years that I've rented out those locations.


----------



## FLDVCFamily

I've rented timeshares from people on Redweek in the past, but not in the last 2 years or so. I look all the time, but prices for what I'm looking for have gone up way past my price point. It may be like that for a lot of people, and then they just give up on Redweek entirely and go elsewhere resulting in less traffic on Redweek overall/fewer units rented.


----------



## FLDVCFamily

ondeadlin said:


> As someone who occasionally rents, I've given up on redweek in favor of Airbnb and VRBO.  Why?  Better selection, better interfaces, better response from owners, and often much more realistic pricing from owners.



ITA with this.


----------



## vacationhopeful

FLDVCFamily said:


> I've rented timeshares from people on Redweek in the past, but not in the last 2 years or so. I look all the time, but prices for what I'm looking for have gone up way past my price point. It may be like that for a lot of people, and then they just give up on Redweek entirely and go elsewhere resulting in less traffic on Redweek overall/fewer units rented.



And have you been renting at the same resorts? And for the same timeframe?

I know my dang MFs have been going UP every year also ... on the resorts I own at.

And many times, if you can offer a rental amount for less than the Redweek asking price. Have you tried offering less?


----------



## 1st Class

cgards said:


> You guys are scaring me. I have 3 weeks on Hilton Head for July into August that I'm trying to rent on Redweek. I've already dropped the price once. These are prime weeks, and I haven't had a nibble. Any suggestions for where else to post?



Redweek still works for me.  I rented 2 prime weeks this year (one in not very well thought of Orlando ) for almost 2x maintenance fees.  I had them listed since early spring and the Orlando week rented about 1.5 months out.  

I agree with DeniseM and Vacationhopeful with their thoughts on Redweek's fee based structure.   I like that Redweek screens my renters for me and happily pay a nominal fee for the privilege.  I've had the least success renting through Tug and Craigslist, and frankly, that was a waste of time.  All of the replies I received from both these sites were from bottom feeders offering me less than maintenance for my 2BR Oceanfront Marriott.:rofl:  (Two were from professional rental agents who were unprofessional in their replies.)  So, yes, the fee-based model saves me time and hassle for just pennies on the dollar!

Cgards, summer oceanfront HHI Marriotts will rent, but I wouldn't lower the price especially this far out.


----------



## SnowDogDad

I'll add my $0.02 worth....  I have rented from other timeshare owners twice via Redweek in the past year.   I had a few of my weeks listed there for a while, but had less interest than I did on VRBO. 

For finding renters, it seems to work best in high demand weeks and high demand resorts. 

I avoid Craig's List like the plague.  VRBO and FlipKey have pay-by-commission listings but if you don't generate results, they will cut you off.  I had pay-by-commission listings on both, but they killed them because I was not generating enough commissions for their liking. 

I like Redweek.  And, I tell my friends to use them, too.


----------



## FLDVCFamily

vacationhopeful said:


> And have you been renting at the same resorts? And for the same timeframe?
> 
> I know my dang MFs have been going UP every year also ... on the resorts I own at.
> 
> And many times, if you can offer a rental amount for less than the Redweek asking price. Have you tried offering less?




Yes, for the same resorts I had rented at in the past, and yes I've tried making somewhat lower offers. I either don't get any response or else don't have any luck though. Most of the time the prices are so high I don't bother though. Not really sure what changed or if I was just really lucky in the past


----------



## RLS50

FLDVCFamily said:


> Yes, for the same resorts I had rented at in the past, and yes I've tried making somewhat lower offers. I either don't get any response or else don't have any luck though. Most of the time the prices are so high I don't bother though. Not really sure what changed or if I was just really lucky in the past


Can you give me an example of a place that was "so high" that someone was listing?

I am just curious to see if your definition matches mine or not.


----------



## PamMo

I listed a couple of summer weeks in Maui on Redweek right before Christmas, and have already rented both of them - for my asking price. From my point of view, reports of the demise of Redweek are greatly exaggerated!


----------



## JIMinNC

I've had a summer 2BR OF week at Maui Ocean Club listed on Redweek since November and have not received any inquires at all. I listed it in the bottom third of the prices for summer 2BR OF, but the only summer 2BR OF I've seen change to rented status were listed very, very low compared to all the others. My sense is Redweek is mainly bargain hunters. No way I'm going to play that game.

If it doesn't rent by early-mid February for reasonably close to my asking price, I'll just pull the listing and cancel the points reservation. I'll bank the bankable points from the cancelled reservation to 2017 and hopefully find two or three long weekends in HHI to use up the portion of the points that are stuck in 2016.


----------



## suenmike32

RLS50 said:


> Can you give me an example of a place that was "so high" that someone was listing?



I've had a two BR OV unit in Myrtle on Redweek for over 6 months now. It's one of only two listings for Easter week and I'm $700 "less" than the competition (I also have better view), but just don't seem to get anyone to respond.

I've had excellent luck with RW and have rented several times before with them. I still think its a tough time of the year (Xmas expenses), and I haven't given up on them yet.


----------



## dioxide45

suenmike32 said:


> I've had a two BR OV unit in Myrtle on Redweek for over 6 months now. It's one of only two listings for Easter week and I'm $700 "less" than the competition (I also have better view), but just don't seem to get anyone to respond.
> 
> I've had excellent luck with RW and have rented several times before with them. I still think its a tough time of the year (Xmas expenses), and I haven't given up on them yet.



Have you rented Easter before in Myrtle Beach? Easter can be a tricky holiday for rentals. The date for Easter fluctuates a lot and Easter doesn't always equal spring break for schools. I also think that March in Myrtle Beach isn't peak season, Easter or not.


----------



## vacationhopeful

suenmike32 said:


> I've had a two BR OV unit in Myrtle on Redweek for over 6 months now. It's one of only two listings for Easter week and I'm $700 "less" than the competition (I also have better view), but just don't seem to get anyone to respond.
> 
> I've had excellent luck with RW and have rented several times before with them. I still think its a tough time of the year (Xmas expenses), and I haven't given up on them yet.



Easter is generally a harder holiday when the family has children in different levels schools ... plus special activities (trips with school) or sports. Many schools have renamed it to be Spring Break unless your children attend a church-affiliated school. Plus many school systems in the Snow areas ... steal days away from Spring Break to met state required "days in class" if the Snow season is bad.

Waiting is your only option ... be patient.


----------



## RLS50

vacationhopeful said:


> Easter is generally a harder holiday when the family has children in different levels schools ... plus special activities (trips with school) or sports. Many schools have renamed it to be Spring Break unless your children attend a church-affiliated school. Plus many school systems in the Snow areas ... steal days away from Spring Break to met state required "days in class" if the Snow season is bad.
> 
> Waiting is your only option ... be patient.


That is a good point about spring break.   The spring break of my childhood was almost always a legit week off from school.  My children have not experienced more than a couple of days off during spring break week in the last 10+ years.   It is the first place the school systems start to reclaim lost days.


----------



## gblotter

There is another significant contributing factor (for my rental, at least) ...

Spring break airfares to Hawaii this year are sky-high (approx $900 RT from west coast cities if flying on the weekend, $600 RT weekdays). At that price, the planes are half-full with plenty of available seats, yet none of the airlines seems to be budging on price (if anything, airfares continue rising).

For my resort, there are 26 Redweek rental listings with various view categories and bedroom configurations for that particular week. Even after changing the Redweek filters to reveal all listings, NOTHING has rented. Given the high airfares, I guess I shouldn't be surprised.

If nothing changes, it may be a lonely week in Maui with lots of available lounge chairs by the pool - lol.


----------



## suzannesimon

Redweek so far has been good to me.  All my July 2016 weeks rented in July 2015.  I have 3  Christmas  weeks still available for next year.  Two things I've noticed  are that Redweek is removing the "Rented" weeks very quickly and I've talked to other owners who rent their weeks  but don't ever change them to "rented" status  so they can judge demand.  I think this harms a sense of urgency by renters because it looks like nothing is renting and they have a lot of time.


----------



## suenmike32

I also find Redweek to be very user friendly. Just plug in the resort name and whether you are seeking rentals or sales and you're there. 
Additionally its an easy site to quickly review resorts you've never been to. (Check room sizes, #of pools, beach facilities? etc).
I just posted an ad on TUG, (in addition to my current Redweek ad) and it was far less user friendly to find. Too many steps, to many filters.

Love both sites.....but I prefer Redweek for advertising (even with the costs)
Mike


----------



## NTP66

Redweek's site is by-far the cleanest. Tug isn't exactly user-friendly (I can provide more details if it'd help the admins), and VRBO is just a barrage of text.


----------



## RLS50

NTP66 said:


> Redweek's site is by-far the cleanest. Tug isn't exactly user-friendly (I can provide more details if it'd help the admins), and VRBO is just a barrage of text.


I do think Redweek has the best site out there.  Very easy to use and navigate, for owners and renters.

It always surprises me how popular VRBO is.  That site seems like a hot mess to me.


----------



## suzannesimon

VRBO is great for vacation rentals, but works poorly for timeshare weeks.  First of all, it is very expensive for simply one week's rental income.  Secondly, the customers don't "get" that it is only one week so no matter how many times you block out all the other weeks on their calendar and mention it in the text, you will get multiple questions like, "Is 4th of July week still available?" when all you are offering is New Year's week. I've tried it when I was desperate a couple times and Redweek still worked first, and I had to answer dozens of non-productive inquiries from VRBO.  I also like that with Redweek and TUG, you are usually dealing with other owners who understand the process.


----------



## TUGBrian

NTP66 said:


> Redweek's site is by-far the cleanest. Tug isn't exactly user-friendly (I can provide more details if it'd help the admins), and VRBO is just a barrage of text.



always love to hear feedback, what do you find that isnt user friendly?


----------



## NTP66

TUGBrian said:


> always love to hear feedback, what do you find that isnt user friendly?



In order of priority, IMO:


The lack of a free text search in the Marketplace (at the top menu, not after you click through to the individual states)
The lack of more useful filters once you're down to the state level. Being able to limit your searches to how many bedrooms, bathrooms, view, etc. would be immensely helpful. It's one of the best features on Redweek, and would be easy to implement
In the filter box, it's an exact phrase search. For instance, if I want to look for a unit a Marriott's Maui Ocean Club, I have to search for *Marriott's Maui* to pull up results, whereas on Redweek I can search for *Marriott Maui*

As you can tell, I'm using Redweek as my main example because they've set the standard here. I love Tug, and did list my rental here (and will in the future), but I think a little tweaking will make for a better user experience. Just my $.02, though.


----------



## TUGBrian

NTP66 said:


> In order of priority, IMO:
> 
> 
> [*]The lack of a free text search in the Marketplace (at the top menu, not after you click through to the individual states)



should be easy to add, will talk to the developers...we already have this on the sub-pages anyway.




> [*]The lack of more useful filters once you're down to the state level. Being able to limit your searches to how many bedrooms, bathrooms, view, etc. would be immensely helpful. It's one of the best features on Redweek, and would be easy to implement



we already have this feature available in a number of options:

1. the search tool here: http://tug2.com/MarketplaceClassifiedBrowse.aspx
2. the ability to type in any filter term you wish within search results, this lets you filter by resort name, or city (cant really get any more granular than city unfortunately)

or is there another type of searching you are looking to do in the marketplace?



> [*]In the filter box, it's an exact phrase search. For instance, if I want to look for a unit a Marriott's Maui Ocean Club, I have to search for *Marriott's Maui* to pull up results, whereas on Redweek I can search for *Marriott Maui*



see above




keep the feedback coming, as if you experience it...there are surely more who share your opinion and concerns.  if we can make it better/easier...we certainly will!


----------



## NTP66

Wow, I'm not sure how I missed the classifieds search on the main page. My apologies!

I still think it'd be worthwhile to add filters for a lot of the same information at the state level. For instance, if I'm looking in South Carolina but not at a particular location, being able to filter on things like bedrooms, view, etc. would help narrow my search. This is exactly what I do when searching for a timeshare at a location that I've never been to before.


----------



## TUGBrian

okie dokie, ill see what we can do to add some quick filters there.


----------



## natarajanv

*one more suggestion*



TUGBrian said:


> okie dokie, ill see what we can do to add some quick filters there.



In LMR section you can see who has posted the AD, is there a way to show the user names on the marketplace as well, so we know who is posting it?


----------



## bobpark56

*Show thread topic at top of each page*



TUGBrian said:


> always love to hear feedback, what do you find that isnt user friendly?



Why can't the thread topic appear at the top of each page?


----------



## csxjohn

bobpark56 said:


> Why can't the thread topic appear at the top of each page?



If you're asking what I think you are, it's already there.  Go all the way to the top of this page and you will see the progression of where you are and the thread title is the last item.

It's right next to "TUG BBS"


----------



## DeniseM

This is how it looks at the top of this page:


> Timeshare Users Group Forums > Timeshare Resort Systems > Marriott Resort System > *Redweek dead*


----------



## TUGBrian

natarajanv said:


> In LMR section you can see who has posted the AD, is there a way to show the user names on the marketplace as well, so we know who is posting it?



we dont provide user contact data on marketplace ads specifically.

folks are welcome to type into the description of their ad anything they wish to divulge to the public however.


----------



## TUGBrian

bobpark56 said:


> Why can't the thread topic appear at the top of each page?



title should also appear in the tab at the top of your browser as the title of the page.


----------



## DeniseM

natarajanv said:


> In LMR section you can see who has posted the AD, is there a way to show the user names on the marketplace as well, so we know who is posting it?



One more point - there is a separate registrations system for the Marketplace.  Many people who post in the Marketplace do not have a user name on the discussion forums, or post in the discussion forums.


----------



## csxjohn

TUGBrian said:


> title should also appear in the tab at the top of your browser as the title of the page.



I never noticed that, sure enough, mine says Redweek dead page 5


----------



## dioxide45

csxjohn said:


> I never noticed that, sure enough, mine says Redweek dead page 5



Mine indicates "Redweek dead - Page 2". I suspect that is because I have the forum setup to show 75 posts per thread instead of only 25.


----------



## DebbieF

I have been using Redweek for years to rent my units-always had a deal prior to 60 days except this year.  If I don't rent, would I be able to change my week if another platinum timeframe is available?  I don't have a current II subscription.  I don't think it is a pricing issue either since I always get lower offers and I am not the highest price now.

Thanks!

Debbie


----------



## NTP66

DebbieF said:


> I have been using Redweek for years to rent my units-always had a deal prior to 60 days except this year.  If I don't rent, would I be able to change my week if another platinum timeframe is available?  I don't have a current II subscription.  I don't think it is a pricing issue either since I always get lower offers and I am not the highest price now.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Debbie



If you're a weeks owner, no. Inside of 60 days, your only other option would be to enroll in II and deposit the week (I think it'd be a 'late transfer', or named something similar). I'm in the same boat right now with my recently purchased unit, with my rental inside of 60 days. I'm going to hold out as long as I can, because it's a peak whale season unit in Maui, so I think I'll be able to rent it.


----------



## SkyBlueWaters

gblotter said:


> I have a Redweek listing trying to rent out my unit. While Redweek has been very productive for me in the past, I'm getting little interest this time. It is a prime week in a prime location, and my listing is priced the cheapest. It's not just me - I don't see hardly any listings changed to "Rented" status. And there is much more rental inventory available on Redweek it seems (at least for my resort) - many weeks available but nothing getting rented out.
> 
> Has Redweek lost is effectiveness for others folks as well? Are you finding other rental marketplaces to be more productive?



I have my "unlisted" unit at VRBO producing a hundred or so inquiries. I was quite shocked since I didn't even put it up for rent. The ad was from a while back, but VRBO has it as me owning a unit there with an unspecified date. I think it's a marketing ploy on their part to show that they have a big inventory.

Redweek failed to produce any inquiry for me when I had something listed there. Drips compared to the outpouring with different date inquiries at VRBO.


----------



## mindface

With this thread, now I get to know RedWeek is a good place to rent timeshare. I really like the site as its search is really tuned to timeshare weeks. I also found the alert feature, which I just  set up alert for a July 23 week in Banff or Canmore. 

Since it doesn't have eBay feedback system (or does it) , what's your suggestions to safeguard my interest when renting a week from someone I never dealt with before?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## TUGBrian

http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/timeshare_rental_verification.html


----------



## vacationhopeful

I like Redweek clients ... they see the price, compare mine to the other listings for that resort and other TS resorts in the same city, and can contract me .. who they know paid a membership fee and paid for an ad. And the amount is enough to limit 'fishing' ads and inquiries.

In the last hour, I had a "shopper" from another timeshare rental web site ... no cost to either response or place an ad. My personal experience with THAT website is very poor ... offers WAY below my MF costs much less my transaction costs. Told me they would just wait til I came down to their offer. And that is how EVERY inquiry plays out ... in that exact same way .. with it being a total WASTE of my time. And acting like they are doing me A BIG FAVOR.

And it is not just Craigslist ....


----------



## Fasttr

Figured it was likely not coincidental regarding the timing of this communication and this thread, but an email received today from Redweek contained the following....



> Is RedWeek Dead?
> You may have noticed that our new Web site shows fewer rented/sold weeks than the old site. It's true... but, not for the reasons you may have assumed.  Truth be told, there have been SO many rented/sold units recently that they were overwhelming the lists of available weeks!  However, since several owners have shared that they use rented/sold information to help price their units, we're actively working on a way to make that information available again in a much better way.


----------



## GaryDouglas

Fasttr said:


> Is RedWeek Dead?
> You may have noticed that our new Web site shows fewer rented/sold weeks than the old site. It's true... but, not for the reasons you may have assumed. Truth be told, there have been SO many rented/sold units recently that they were overwhelming the lists of available weeks! However, since several owners have shared that they use rented/sold information to help price their units, we're actively working on a way to make that information available again in a much better way.



Don't be surprised if "a much better way" will be associated with a fee...


----------



## gblotter

gblotter said:


> I have a Redweek listing trying to rent out my unit. While Redweek has been very productive for me in the past, I'm getting little interest this time. It is a prime week in a prime location, and my listing is priced the cheapest. It's not just me - I don't see hardly any listings changed to "Rented" status. And there is much more rental inventory available on Redweek it seems (at least for my resort) - many weeks available but nothing getting rented out.
> 
> Has Redweek lost is effectiveness for others folks as well? Are you finding other rental marketplaces to be more productive?


I had to drop my price by 20% from last year's rental amount, but I finally found a renter on Redweek. I made a few hundred dollars more than my maintenance fees, so I'll consider myself lucky given the current high airfares to Hawaii.


----------



## Quilter

vacationhopeful said:


> I like Redweek clients ... they see the price, compare mine to the other listings for that resort and other TS resorts in the same city, and can contract me .. who they know paid a membership fee and paid for an ad. And the amount is enough to limit 'fishing' ads and inquiries.
> 
> In the last hour, I had a "shopper" from another timeshare rental web site ... no cost to either response or place an ad. My personal experience with THAT website is very poor ... offers WAY below my MF costs much less my transaction costs. Told me they would just wait til I came down to their offer. And that is how EVERY inquiry plays out ... in that exact same way .. with it being a total WASTE of my time. And acting like they are doing me A BIG FAVOR.
> 
> And it is not just Craigslist ....



I had a contact similar to yours from my TUG ad.   My ad was a reasonable request.  High demand week.  I got 5 requests notices all at once from same long-time Tugger.  They offered half of what I was asking since it was so close to check in.  However the reality was, there was more than month to check-in and the activity had significantly ramped up on my Redweek ad.  It had been recently rented.

p.s.   I have tried to mark my ad as rented and even tried deleting it but those features won't "light up" when I hover over them.


----------



## Quilter

Fasttr said:


> Figured it was likely not coincidental regarding the timing of this communication and this thread, but an email received today from Redweek contained the following....





GaryDouglas said:


> Don't be surprised if "a much better way" will be associated with a fee...



Redweek just added a new feature and, yes indeedie, they are looking for more ways to make money.   $14.99 to add the feature "Redweek Verified".   Sure that is a value added for the rentees but just more fees for the renters. 

I was recently contacted by someone interested in my ad and responded right away.   He said I was 1 of 2 who responded from his 6 contacts, even though we had both rented our weeks (mine had just rented that morning).   "Redweek Verified" doesn't help the rentee if the person with the ad won't answer their request or has already rented.   It's a gimmick similar to "bolding" your ad just to charge more fees.  

I'd like to know how Redweek is adding value for the renters as they find new ways to market the website.


----------



## NTP66

Quilter said:


> Redweek just added a new feature and, yes indeedie, they are looking for more ways to make money.   $14.99 to add the feature "Redweek Verified".   Sure that is a value added for the rentees but just more fees for the renters.
> 
> I was recently contacted by someone interested in my ad and responded right away.   He said I was 1 of 2 who responded from his 6 contacts, even though we had both rented our weeks (mine had just rented that morning).   "Redweek Verified" doesn't help the rentee if the person with the ad won't answer their request or has already rented.   It's a gimmick similar to "bolding" your ad just to charge more fees.
> 
> I'd like to know how Redweek is adding value for the renters as they find new ways to market the website.



That feature has been available on Redweek for many months now, FWIW; it's not new.

On a related note, of the 5 people who have contacted me on Redweek about my Maui rental, only one has gotten back to me letting me know that their plans changed. Everyone else has just ignored me when I ask if they're interested in my reply. I did get one reply from my Tug ad, but it was from Preston Green, and I'm not even going to go there. My ad on MyResortNetwork has generated zero interest.


----------



## TUGBrian

Quilter said:


> p.s.   I have tried to mark my ad as rented and even tried deleting it but those features won't "light up" when I hover over them.



what is the ad number?  were you on an ipad by chance?


----------



## Sunbum

I have a couple weeks listed on Redweek and I would say that inquiry's are down by *at least 50%* this year. Same weeks and same prices as last year.


----------



## DavidnRobin

I had a Maui studio (Mar26-Apr2) sit on RW for a while and only had low ball offers. Then when the ad was set to expire, I reposted for $60 less in price ($1950 to $1890) so it would show as 'new', and also spent money to Bold. Within a day I had 2 offers - one at asking without many questions and paid in full immediately (PayPal).

I have rented all of my weeks on RW without issue for 8+ years.  Only hits I had with TUG board were people looking for a bargain (since us Tuggers are 'looking for a deal' by nature...).


----------



## Tank

DavidRobin wrote
"Only hits I had with TUG board were people looking for a bargain (since us Tuggers are 'looking for a deal' by nature...)."

I would call a deal, getting a rental unit @ ones cost. or we would not have them.

I just rented 4 units, asking price, for Easter thru Redweek.  No hits from TUG.

I think TUG might be hurting themselves with the low $100 "last minute rental section"
I like this section a lot, i don't want it to go away. I think this dictates the market.
I shudder at the loss some have to take because of plans falling thru. 
Especially at prime times when the price is up! 

 I wander how many years it has been at the $100 price ?
How much has fee's gone up in that amount of time?

I'm lucky I'm points, if something doesn't rent I'm out very little.
Week owners suffer most.

There are thriving businesses  being run in this section at our expense. 
Sometimes you might only be able to get that $100, and be happy.
Prime time is another story.


----------



## dotnetnerd

2 factors come to mind why rental interest may be low.

-the Canadian dollar is horrible right now. We're in Florida now and I can count on one hand the number of Ontario plates I've seen the entire time here, including along the drive down.

-the weather up north has been unusually mild compare to the last 2 horrific winters


----------



## NTP66

My rental is less than two months away now, so I'm getting a little nervous. Temps may be up everywhere, but I figured the recent crazy flight deals to Hawaii would offset this. We'll see, I guess.


----------



## DavidnRobin

Tank said:


> DavidRobin wrote
> "Only hits I had with TUG board were people looking for a bargain (since us Tuggers are 'looking for a deal' by nature...)."
> 
> I would call a deal, getting a rental unit @ ones cost. or we would not have them.
> 
> I just rented 4 units, asking price, for Easter thru Redweek.  No hits from TUG.
> 
> I think TUG might be hurting themselves with the low $100 "last minute rental section"
> I like this section a lot, i don't want it to go away. I think this dictates the market.
> I shudder at the loss some have to take because of plans falling thru.
> Especially at prime times when the price is up!
> 
> I wander how many years it has been at the $100 price ?
> How much has fee's gone up in that amount of time?
> 
> I'm lucky I'm points, if something doesn't rent I'm out very little.
> Week owners suffer most.
> 
> There are thriving businesses  being run in this section at our expense.
> Sometimes you might only be able to get that $100, and be happy.
> Prime time is another story.



I meant - for example - listing my OF studio at Westin Kaanapali for $1900, and from TUG getting an offer at $1400, or an offer for exchange into a lesser VOI.

I did get $1900 on RW.

I do not see on LMR my types of TS weeks. My MF/week are much greater than LMR - so if I am on LMR, I am losing big.  Not sure if LMR does a disservice to TUG as a whole, but if I were able to travel at last minute - bargains often show up. That would be a benefit to me.

 I rent 3 TS weeks (my extras) on RW with great success for around $2000/week. My OF studio goes to help cover 1Bd OF side (that has a huge MF), and my other 2 (Westin Kierland) I get well above MF. These two have paid for themselves and are worth what I originally paid on resale market (not inexpensive). My strategy has always been to own high-end VOIs - I find more value in these for both vacationing and renting ease.

I find that with renting that it is best to set a fair rate, having a desirable location and week, and describe the rental appropriately. I see so many RW ads that lack in description.


----------



## TimeshareTraveller

Rene McDaniel said:


> I am seeing the same decline in rentals at Redweek, as well.  But like you, I am not sure if it is Redweek or just the lousy rental market these days.  Ten years ago, I was able to rent my week 52 studio in Cabo for $1,400/week.  This year, I was only to get $750, just enough to cover my maintenance fees. It's been like that since the 2008 housing crash.



I think it's a combination of a weakening/softening rental market, other options like AirBnB, the lousy economy, and redweek has been falling in Google's listings so it isn't always first on a search.  I think they may be trying to get by with just word-of-mouth, but with AirBnB pressure, that isn't working so well.


----------



## chuck1955

Besides the uncertainty of the economy, air fares are pretty high all around.  For a family of 4 having to fly somewhere, the air fare ends up being as much or double the rental cost.  There also seems to be a glut of availability, probably due to those who have bought up a lot of the resale for rental purposes after the 2009 recession whereas the original owners were using them for their own vacation and not renting them.

Chuck


----------



## vacationhopeful

chuck1955 said:


> .... There also seems to be a glut of availability, probably due to those who have bought up a lot of the resale for rental purposes after the 2009 recession whereas the original owners were using them for their own vacation and not renting them.
> 
> Chuck



The killer this winter season is the Canadian exchange rate for US Dollars. Not gas prices, not airline fares, not rental car prices ... the 40-45% loss to convert to US Dollars. Whose fault? Their government or the world economy or our INFLATED dollar (by the "just expand the budget.. print MORE money"). 

I am staying in Ft Lauderdale/Pompano for the last 4 nights ... the Canadians are NOT HERE. Not their cars in the parking lots or on the streets. My 9th year...

PS I have had MULTIPLE former (and "I never talked to YOU before") guests ask as much as a 50% reduction in my rate (usually 25-30% figure asked) ... and NOT booking.


----------



## rudyr

vacationhopeful said:


> or our INFLATED dollar (by the "just expand the budget.. print MORE money").



Printing more dollars, near 0% interest rate, and other monetary actions by the government all serve to *weaken*, not strengthen our currency. The dollar is strong because globally our economy has done well while others haven't, so despite our debt we're still the country most likely to be able to service it with growth.


----------



## grupp

I have place 10 ads (all Marriotts) on Redweek for 2016 and all have been rented. I would say the number of inquiries may be down, but the inquiries I did receive were serious renters and usually rented to the first person who contacted me. I also have several brokers (Concierge Realty, Stay PC and Travel Scout) who contact me through Redweek to rent my weeks.

My prices for 2016 for most weeks were slightly higher than 2015.

I am very happy with Redweek.


----------



## suzannesimon

I agree.  Most of my 2016 weeks rented within a week of placing the ads on Redweek, a year early.  The only ones left are Christmas weeks.  So far, so good.


----------



## grupp

One thing I would like to add, is I have found the most active time for my summer weeks is from Thanksgiving through the 1st two weeks in December. So, I have started placing my ads around the 1st part of November and they are usually rented before Christmas, which is nice since the fees are due in January.

This year I had on week that did not rent as fast, so I dropped the price by $150 last week and had multiple renters within days. I still got $50 more than last year, so it was all good. But I think it does show that pricing is very important to getting responses.  

Most of my Redweek inquiries are willing to pay my full asking price. I feel the majority of them are just looking for a fair price and don't want to waste time haggling over price any more than I do. So, I list my weeks at the price I want and don't bother with people who try to low ball me or send the "what is your best price" message. If I am not getting responses, I may lower it slightly to see if that generates some responses.


----------



## NTP66

How many of you have renter your unit inside of 60 days of the reservation? I'm getting close to the point of really dropping the price substantially so that I don't let the reservation go to waste. I've had 6 or 7 inquiries about it, but nothing has panned out yet. I do see that most of the 2BR units around my timeframe were rented, so it's not like they're all just sitting out there available.


----------



## suzannesimon

I've never cut it that close, but I think if I was close to the 60 days, I'd either decide to rent it or deposit it in II.


----------



## NTP66

Exactly 40 days after posting my unit on Redweek, TUG, and MyResortNetwork, I finally rented it out tonight. In total, I received 10 inquiries - 9 from Redweek, and 1 from TUG (Preston Green, so that one was immediately ignored). The funny thing was that all of my inquiries came in batches of 2-3 on the same day.

Ah well, I basically got three years' worth of maintenance fees for the rental, so I'm pretty happy about it.


----------



## NTP66

I must have jinxed myself, because my renter backed out this morning. Nice.


----------



## vacationhopeful

NTP66 said:


> I must have jinxed myself, because my renter backed out this morning. Nice.



I count NOTHING as RENTED til the check clears. That happens WAY MORE now than it did 3 or 5 or 10 years ago. It costs them NOTHING to send an email and know you have to prepare a rental agreement and they send it back to you with a check.


----------



## NTP66

vacationhopeful said:


> I count NOTHING as RENTED til the check clears. That happens WAY MORE now than it did 3 or 5 or 10 years ago. It costs them NOTHING to send an email and know you have to prepare a rental agreement and they send it back to you with a check.



It was actually a timeshare company working on behalf of a client, one that I have dealt with before. Got as far as the online contract, but then the renter decided that they needed a full kitchen. Good luck to them finding that in the same price range.


----------



## larryallen

vacationhopeful said:


> I count NOTHING as RENTED til the check clears. That happens WAY MORE now than it did 3 or 5 or 10 years ago. It costs them NOTHING to send an email and know you have to prepare a rental agreement and they send it back to you with a check.



One more reason not to mess with a rental agreement.  Just get one check in full and change rezzie to their name after check clears.


----------



## Quilter

I don't mess with checks.  100% when we agree .  Tell them my interest is to get the week rented so if another renter comes along who is ready to make it happen I will have to go with that one.  I gotta see that PayPal notice come in.


----------



## NTP66

eBay and PayPal are last resorts for me, since I have to deal with fees. Most would rather pay by check to save the 2.9% fee that I'd make them pay.


----------



## l0410z

I have been successful with Redweek but I am not without a few bumps along the way. 

Once I get an inquiry, if they are serious, I ask to speak with the person before I send the RA.  I usually can get a good feel for the person.      I ask for the MF as  a deposit and require it by check within 7 days of signing the RA.   The rest is due  60 days before the rental.  BTW, I also always speak to whoever I rent a unit from when I rent. 

I have a fixed  summer week oceanfront and and fixed summer unit 3 units  away on the side of the building.   I always include a couple of pictures of the view with the rentals.  The views help and does make it easier. 

I would suggest including pictures for a floating week, if you got a unit with a nice view.  As long as you list the unit as varies, this is okay. 

I tried listing the unit on a Marriott Rental/trade facebook page.  I still handled it by speaking with the person.  They backed out after committing to it because they found something cheaper. 

 I think Redweek works better...more traffic.


----------



## NTP66

I've found that including your own pictures helps (from my other rentals in the past). I certainly appreciated it when I was looking to rent somebody else's units before I became an owner.

I had never seen it previously, but apparently eBay has a "classified ad" style listing now, allowing you to post your ad there and have the interested party e-mail the seller directly. I have a traditional Buy It Now (with Best Offer) auction right now for my unit, and thought about switching it up.


----------



## suzannesimon

I keep track of everyone I've rented to and send them all an email when I list something new for rent.  Just got my first response from doing that today.  I've had 2 inquiries from Redweek this week, but I ended up renting it to a co-worker who rented it last year.  I don't know where the "sweet spot" is for timing rental inquiries.  My holiday weeks (either fixed or reserved) tend to go quickly a year in advance.  There seems to be a flurry of activity for those of us who want to nail down our plans asap.  My daughter had a renter for her Harborside/Atlantis July 4 week who inquired last July and then finally canceled before she put the check in the mail.  I have 2 and she has 2.  3 of them rented the first week and the 4th one backed out and we've seen no activity since then.  I'm sure it will pick up again, but don't know when.  I get 50% when they book and the balance 90 days before occupancy.  If they don't pay up, I still have time to use it or deposit it in Interval.


----------



## bogey21

I'm not a renter but I happened to be talking to a friend of mine who lives outside Toronto this morning.  He owns a condo in Fort Myers, FL which he rents when he and/or his wife are not using it.  This enables them to have "walking around money", money for car rental, etc.  in US Dollars in a US Bank Account.  But the interesting thing he said is that 80% to 90% of his friends who traditionally took vacations in Florida are not going this year because of the low value of the Loonie.

George


----------



## melissy123

I have had my football-related super event weekend listed in Redweek with not even one inquiry.


----------



## DebbieF

NTP66 said:


> How many of you have renter your unit inside of 60 days of the reservation? I'm getting close to the point of really dropping the price substantially so that I don't let the reservation go to waste. I've had 6 or 7 inquiries about it, but nothing has panned out yet. I do see that most of the 2BR units around my timeframe were rented, so it's not like they're all just sitting out there available.



I was sweating out my Redweek rental.  This year I rented it under 60 days-about 45 days out!  Normally I rent at least 90 days out.


----------



## RR Drummer

bogey21 said:


> I'm not a renter but I happened to be talking to a friend of mine who lives outside Toronto this morning.  He owns a condo in Fort Myers, FL which he rents when he and/or his wife are not using it.  This enables them to have "walking around money", money for car rental, etc.  in US Dollars in a US Bank Account.  But the interesting thing he said is that 80% to 90% of his friends who traditionally took vacations in Florida are not going this year because of the low value of the Loonie.
> 
> George



The exchange rate is not the best, that's for sure. It comes down to planning and how much money you want to spend. We sent our daughter to Orlando Dec 26-Jan 3 & my wife and I went Jan 2 - Jan 10. We had a fantastic time but shopped very little. We booked low priced flights and got a preview rate at the resort for next to nothing. The biggest expense was the parks. We are planning to go again this fall.


----------



## JIMinNC

Finally gave up on trying to rent the 2BR OF week we had at Maui Ocean Club for mid-June. Listing was active on Redweek for over three months with only one inquiry and that one went nowhere after the initial inquiry.

Cancelled the ad with Redweek today and then cancelled the reservation with Marriott and the points were returned to my account. Immediately banked what I could to 2017; booked Labor Day weekend in Hilton Head with part of the points that I have to use in 2016; and still have a little over 2000 points to come up with another 2016 use.

Maybe if I had been willing to lower it to a bargain price or hold out until 60-90 days out, I may have rented it. But I was concerned that if I waited until then and it still didn't rent, by then there may not be anywhere to use the 2016 points. So I decided to shift gears while I still had places to use the 2016 points.

This is one example of the benefits of points vs weeks that I don't often see mentioned. If this had been an owned week, my only option would have been to deposit in II. But with points, I have so many more options for salvaging usability due to the ability to book long weekends, etc.


----------



## NTP66

Out of curiosity, what did you have your unit listed for on Redweek, and was this in the old tower or one of the new towers?


----------



## JIMinNC

NTP66 said:


> Out of curiosity, what did you have your unit listed for on Redweek, and was this in the old tower or one of the new towers?



2BR OF in the old towers. Listed at $4250.


----------



## NTP66

I've gotta say, this has been the worst year for me renting a unit anywhere. I started at something like $3500 for a 2BR ocean view unit at MOC in early March, which I figured would go fast, and currently have it listed everywhere for $2250 - enough to still cover my MF.

I probably generated 15-20 inquiries between Redweek, Tug, MyResortNetwork, and eBay, yet none of them panned out. eBay was the worst, where 100% of the people who contacted me asked me if I had other weeks available.

Unless somebody magically rents the unit by Thursday, I'm going to just join II and deposit the week, and plan a separate short-notice vacation next year.


----------



## gblotter

NTP66 said:


> I've gotta say, this has been the worst year for me renting a unit anywhere. I started at something like $3500 for a 2BR ocean view unit at MOC in early March, which I figured would go fast, and currently have it listed everywhere for $2250 - enough to still cover my MF.


Same for us - a very difficult year renting out our unit.

Our MOC 2BR garden view unit started out on Redweek at $3000, then $2800, then finally rented it for $2450. And this for a very desirable Spring Break week.

I really think the high airfares to Hawaii are a contributing factor this year. I'm looking forward to Southwest Airlines entering the Hawaii market to bring more capacity and competition.


----------



## NTP66

gblotter said:


> Same for us - a very difficult year renting out our unit.
> 
> Our MOC 2BR garden view unit started out on Redweek at $3000, then $2800, then finally rented it for $2450. And this for a very desirable Spring Break week.
> 
> I really think the high airfares to Hawaii are a contributing factor this year. I'm looking forward to Southwest Airlines entering the Hawaii market to bring more capacity and competition.



In my case, I actually think the airfares right now should be helping. There are so many deals right now flying in the same timeframe that this rental is for. I did receive another inquiry last night from a timeshare company, but I'll let you guess how that has gone. In 48 hours I start the process of creating an II account and depositing the week.

Meanwhile, my parents rented out their Grande Dunes garden view on their first inquiry.


----------



## JIMinNC

My suspicion has also been that high airfare played a role in our inability to rent our June week at MOC mentioned above - at least based on airfares from Charlotte.

For our dates, the least expensive airfare from Charlotte to Maui was over $1300/pp. That was a key factor in our deciding not to make the trip ourselves as it would have cost about $4000 for three of us. Given that our teenage daughter was not happy about not being able to bring a friend, spending $4K just to have an unhappy teenager on our hands was not appealing. The most we've ever paid in the past for CLT-OGG was around $900/pp or so.


----------



## l0410z

On a Marriott FB rent, buy , sell and trade site, someone posted a Maui Trade for HHI last week July.  I discussed the trade and was going to do it until I found out the airfare.  I needed six tickets, my wife, 2 sons, their girl friends and me.  The airfare came out to 1100 person from NY.  I was shocked.  I am  am guessing it is because of  airline consolidation.   My kids have been to both Maui and the Big Island  so it was not worth 7000 for a repeat visit if it includes airfare, entertainment and food for all.  We did not do the trade.    We are going to HHI, NY to Savannah for 1500 for all the tickets. 

My boys are going to be 25 and 28.... Still trying to figure out why my wife has us paying for girl friends.


----------



## vacationhopeful

l0410z said:


> .....
> My boys are going to be 25 and 28.... Still trying to figure out why my wife has us paying for girl friends.



remove by me ...


----------



## l0410z

removed by me


----------



## NTP66

Airfare for us (from PHL) is basically the same as it always is, roughly $1k/person. I've been so disgusted with the entire process this year that I'm seriously contemplating just using both weeks in Maui, this one in March and our usual in September.


----------



## ronparise

melissy123 said:


> I have had my football-related super event weekend listed in Redweek with not even one inquiry.



I had several reservations for that weekend as well. I advertised on Craigs list and google ad words and ads on facebook for football fans in Denver and Charlotte>  The various ads were pushing over 100 visitors a day to my webpage devoted to these rentals, with no response... Not just no rentals, but no response, no phone calls, no emails, no texts


On the other hand I was sold out in another city the same weekend


----------



## melissy123

ronparise said:


> I had several reservations for that weekend as well. I advertised on Craigs list and google ad words and ads on facebook for football fans in Denver and Charlotte>  The various ads were pushing over 100 visitors a day to my webpage devoted to these rentals, with no response... Not just no rentals, but no response, no phone calls, no emails, no texts
> 
> 
> On the other hand I was sold out in another city the same weekend



I ended up switching my reservations for another weekend.  My friend in San Francisco noted that the ads she saw had tickets to the game and transportation included.


----------



## NTP66

*Timeline of events*

My rental saga is finally over. After purchasing a 2BR EOYE Ocean View MOC unit resale late last year, and having it take until early January to show up in our account, I posted ads on Redweek, MyResortNetwork, and TUG on 1/10/16; later listed it on eBay, three times. I've never had this much difficulty finding a renter for a timeshare, but looking at the overall picture, I do think it was because of the condensed timeframe.

For reference, here's a tally of all of the inquiries that I received:


TUG: 1
Redweek: 14
MyResortNetwork: 1
eBay: 4 (every single question was "do you have different dates", giving me another reason to hate eBay)

In an effort to make the best of the situation, I joined II yesterday with the plan on depositing the week (yes, I knew about the restrictions - which, oddly enough, II told me that they would waive since I was a new customer). Fast forward to this morning, and the 13th person on Redweek to e-mail me came back and decided to move forward with the rental. They got a steal at $2250 for a whale season 2BR that started at $3500.

I do plan on using this week every other trip, and I don't foresee the kind of trouble I went through this year because I'll list is well in advance. I'm just glad that it's over, and I still made a few bucks over the MF.


----------



## ronparise

SkyBlueWaters said:


> I have my "unlisted" unit at VRBO producing a hundred or so inquiries. I was quite shocked since I didn't even put it up for rent. The ad was from a while back, but VRBO has it as me owning a unit there with an unspecified date. I think it's a marketing ploy on their part to show that they have a big inventory.
> 
> Redweek failed to produce any inquiry for me when I had something listed there. Drips compared to the outpouring with different date inquiries at VRBO.



Thanks for posting this, Ive beed reluctant to advertise on VRBO because the cost seemed excessive for just one event week a year, but if it can run all year and generate leads. Especially as many leads as you are getting. Im going to try it.


----------



## suzannesimon

I've tried VRBO with my timeshares twice with no success. Lots of inquiries but none for the week available.  It is expensive for one week.  It works great for fully owned vacation homes however.


----------



## NTP66

FWIW, you can rent as many individual units as you want for $50/year if you go with single ads for each. From what I see, however, most people simply put up one ad citing "multiple weeks available".


----------



## ronparise

suzannesimon said:


> I've tried VRBO with my timeshares twice with no success. Lots of inquiries but none for the week available.  It is expensive for one week.  It works great for fully owned vacation homes however.



My plan would be to commit about 10 million Wyndham points to one resort and  have reservations for every week of the year, , If I get one  rented, thats good, if not I cancel and use the points somewhere else


----------



## Wally3433

NTP66 said:


> eBay and PayPal are last resorts for me, since I have to deal with fees. Most would rather pay by check to save the 2.9% fee that I'd make them pay.



Why don't you just have the renters send you money directly from their bank account to yours.  Alot faster that way, and safe.  You can send it the an email address or cell phone number.  All major banks have this feature.


----------



## NTP66

Wally3433 said:


> Why don't you just have the renters send you money directly from their bank account to yours.  Alot faster that way, and safe.  You can send it the an email address or cell phone number.  All major banks have this feature.



I can't do it with my credit union, and quite honestly, don't trust people enough to do that. I prefer checks (personal or cashier's) because 99% of the time my rental is completed many months in advance, and I have the luxury of time. This year was an oddball, but I my renter did send a cashier's check 2-day, and it cleared the next day.

PayPal will always be a last resort for me because I want to avoid to fee if I have a renter who is adamant about using PayPal (but isn't willing to pay the 2.9% fee).


----------



## ronparise

NTP66 said:


> I can't do it with my credit union, and quite honestly, don't trust people enough to do that. I prefer checks (personal or cashier's) because 99% of the time my rental is completed many months in advance, and I have the luxury of time. This year was an oddball, but I my renter did send a cashier's check 2-day, and it cleared the next day.
> 
> PayPal will always be a last resort for me because I want to avoid to fee if I have a renter who is adamant about using PayPal (but isn't willing to pay the 2.9% fee).



For me the fee is just the cost of doing business and rolled into my price

For me the knowledge that ee have a deal instantly is worth what the charge and people seem to like it and I like their invoice function. And it will accept partial payments. I can see at a glance who owes me and send out reminders directly from paypal


----------



## NTP66

It may make sense if you have a business that handles rentals, but for the average person renting out a single unit every year, it might not. I'm batting 1.000 renting timeshares without the help of PayPal, so I'll just keep rolling with what has worked for me.


----------



## Sunbum

I have started using paypal as well. Sitting on the beach in Aruba, I rented out a week and 10 minutes later had the money in my account. done deal, no fuss, no muss. Never even got my lazy butt off the chair


----------



## RLS50

Thought I would ask this question, rhetorical or otherwise in this thread since it involves Redweek rentals.

It is interesting I see some weeks on Redweek at even some of the nicer Marriott resorts with close to 100% historical occupany rates in March and April unrented over the past 30 days.  Not many, but one or two rentals a week for the last 3-4 weeks.   It appears they have went unrented, even at a price at or close to the owner’s MF’s.  Sometimes (at last minute) even below owner MF.   But if you call the resort it is sold out.   The resort is also sold out on the online hotel sites like Booking.com or whatever.

I find it hard to believe there isn’t a single person, couple, or family out there that was looking for reservations and certainly would be interested to rent that week at a price that is less than ½ the fee the resort is charging.   

Is it just because so many potential renters or travelers out there are not aware that Redweek exists?   Previously in this thread I suggested as much based on my own experiences.    Is this proof of that or just confirmation bias on my part?


----------



## suzannesimon

I've rented 7 timeshares on Redweek in the last year.  I also rented 2 timeshares from other owners on Redweek.  I use it instead of Interval.  All prices were well above maintenance fees.  I think it depends on the resorts and the weeks that you are renting.  I like Redweek and TUG because more often than not you are dealing with other timeshare owners. I always place the ad about a year in advance.  Occasionally I get stuck paying for 2 ads if it doesn't rent right away, but that has only happened twice.  You need to be intentional about what weeks you are reserving if you are going to rent them.  It also helps to have hotel-brand timeshares that the public is familiar with.  If you decide a couple months from occupancy that you are not going to use it, you'll likely to get less money for it, especially if it is a fly-to location like the Caribbean or Mexico.


----------



## tschwa2

It also maybe that they had it advertised at a much higher rate and only recently lowered the rate.  If it isn't a drive to location than at 30 days out it is probably too late.  Also late April and early May are not going to be high season anywhere.


----------



## vacationhopeful

Redweek's customer base is OLDER and AGING OUT of travelling. The 25-45yos use internet based travel booking sites as advertised on TV & internet search engines ... Trivago, Expedia, etc ... all one play - check available dates, book, pay and print confirmation paperwork. 

Redweek's name reflects the early 1970-1980s theme of a PRIME season at a  timeshares resort ... would YOU know what a red week was if not into timeshare resorts?


----------



## DeniseM

My experience is that RW is still by far the best for high end expensive timeshare rentals.


----------



## NTP66

DeniseM said:


> My experience is that RW is still by far the best for high end expensive timeshare rentals.



This.

Plus, the younger generation is better at Googling (yes, it's possible to suck at Googling), and able to find Redweek better than the older generation.


----------



## suenmike32

DeniseM said:


> My experience is that RW is still by far the best for high end expensive timeshare rentals.



I fully agree. I have had a 95% success rate renting my T/S's on Redweek.
Mike


----------



## NTP66

It's also worth pointing out that not everybody is good about marking their unit as "rented" on Redweek once it does rent. I've run into that plenty of times in the past attempting to rent a unit from another owner, and it would explain at least some of the units that show as being available.


----------



## suzannesimon

NTP66 said:


> It's also worth pointing out that not everybody is good about marking their unit as "rented" on Redweek once it does rent. I've run into that plenty of times in the past attempting to rent a unit from another owner, and it would explain at least some of the units that show as being available.[/QUOTE
> 
> Yes, that is frustrating.  One owner told me he keeps his active until the ad expires because he wants to judge the demand.


----------



## larryallen

> Yes, that is frustrating.  One owner told me he keeps his active until the ad expires because he wants to judge the demand.



That is frustrating but sort of a good idea... from a business perspective. However, it is annoying. Plus, for me, I like less email so once it's rented I mark it as such!


----------



## suzannesimon

I always change it right away also.  I think it is more important to let potential renters see that they are actually renting.  It saves a lot of negotiation time.


----------



## dioxide45

larryallen said:


> That is frustrating but sort of a good idea... from a business perspective. However, it is annoying. Plus, for me, I like less email so once it's rented I mark it as such!



The problem is, from a renters perspective it will give them the impression that the rentee's listings aren't always reliable. If a reputation sets in, it may prevent people from contacting that rentee to inquire about listings.


----------



## icydog

dioxide45 said:


> The problem is, from a renters perspective it will give them the impression that the rentee's listings aren't always reliable. If a reputation sets in, it may prevent people from contacting that rentee to inquire about listings.



I have been using Redweek for years. I used to have great success with my Disney Vacation Club resorts but now, with my Marriott's-- now so much.  

I also find that with Disney Vacation Club my renters came back to me year after year. NOT so with my other rentals. It is one-- and done! 

I think Redweek is in decline. I think they charge too much. They force people to pay to read ads and they are less relevant than other sites. I still use them because they are basically the only, decent, timeshare rental site around. By the way, I have never rented anything using the Tug Marketplace. I wish people would frequent the Marketplace because it is free and I trust others renting on it.


----------



## vacationhopeful

icydog said:


> <snip>
> 
> I think Redweek is in decline. I think they charge too much. They force people to pay to read ads and they are less relevant than other sites. I still use them because they are basically the only, decent, timeshare rental site around.<snip>



Totally agree with you. I don't think the "younger & internet smart" KNOW what the term "redweek" means. Or that it is related to timeshare vacation rentals - 7 night stays.


----------



## Egret1986

*I know that is the impression that I get when I keep getting that it's rented already*



dioxide45 said:


> The problem is, from a renters perspective it will give them the impression that the rentee's listings aren't always reliable. If a reputation sets in, it may prevent people from contacting that rentee to inquire about listings.



There's a couple of owners that I have contacted in the past in order to inquire about rentals that are listed on Redweek, MyResortNetwork and TUG in the area where I rent my owned weeks and look for rentals for my clients.  I was just looking for a week a few days ago and found what a client was looking to rent.  It was a listing by one of the folks that lists but keeps their ads up even though their units are rented.  Maybe it was available.  Maybe it wasn't.  I didn't bother to make contact.  I consider their listings unreliable.


----------



## rrazzorr

*Feedback on this thread*

Just read quite a bit of this thread, just thought I'd provide a bit of feedback, though the topic has been exhausted quite a bit.

I'm probably the younger generation that is being referenced in some comments, however, I do use Redweek quite extensively, probably a dozen transactions a year, and like many, I found much success when compared to other, more elaborate, i.e., advanced sites. 
I have many friends that represent a younger generation which joins the site in effort to find a reliable unit for their family vacation getaway. 

I also have a bit of advise for the folks that seem to struggle with renting out their weeks on Redweek. Become a customer service driven individual, you are looking to gain someone's trust and provide a paid service. Customers demand quality, that means answer your emails in timely fashion, provide ample amount of info on your rental and detail the resort, get to know your customer, provide enough information about yourself so you can trusted, make yourself _google'able_. Entice your clients. I can't tell you how many one liners I've received, such as 'still available', 'send the payment/check to', 'make a payment, once check clears I will add you to reservation' -- no, those responses do not work. You have a potential customer, provide enough info to get into their comfort zone.

Needless to say, be reasonable with your pricing from the day of your post.

I know many people here will completely understand my thoughts. Others, please step up your game, Redweek is a small part of the transaction, the rest is all you.

P.S.: I'm not in sales, I just do client services, and will bleed through the nose for any potential or real client.


----------



## suzannesimon

rrazzorr said:


> Just read quite a bit of this thread, just thought I'd provide a bit of feedback, though the topic has been exhausted quite a bit.
> 
> I'm probably the younger generation that is being referenced in some comments, however, I do use Redweek quite extensively, probably a dozen transactions a year, and like many, I found much success when compared to other, more elaborate, i.e., advanced sites.
> I have many friends that represent a younger generation which joins the site in effort to find a reliable unit for their family vacation getaway.
> 
> I also have a bit of advise for the folks that seem to struggle with renting out their weeks on Redweek. Become a customer service driven individual, you are looking to gain someone's trust and provide a paid service. Customers demand quality, that means answer your emails in timely fashion, provide ample amount of info on your rental and detail the resort, get to know your customer, provide enough information about yourself so you can trusted, make yourself _google'able_. Entice your clients. I can't tell you how many one liners I've received, such as 'still available', 'send the payment/check to', 'make a payment, once check clears I will add you to reservation' -- no, those responses do not work. You have a potential customer, provide enough info to get into their comfort zone.
> 
> Needless to say, be reasonable with your pricing from the day of your post.
> 
> I know many people here will completely understand my thoughts. Others, please step up your game, Redweek is a small part of the transaction, the rest is all you.
> 
> P.S.: I'm not in sales, I just do client services, and will bleed through the nose for any potential or real client.



I agree 100%!  I've found 2 really important elements are pricing and response time.  Unless the inquiry comes in overnight, I'm back in touch within 5 minutes, usually 3 minutes.  They always thank me for a quick response.  I also wonder why, when there are 5  of the same weeks listed for $3500, someone thinks they can get $6000 for theirs.  If you really think you can get $6000, don't list it until you're the only one, or advertise somewhere else.  I rent from other owners and I can tell you it takes hours to hear back, if not days.

I'm in real estate and we have agents whose job it is to respond to internet inquiries.  They have to respond within 15 minutes, but we know from market research that if there isn't a response in 5 minutes, that buyer is off to a different website.  Redweek has never failed me, but you have to be quick, realistic and intentional to reserve a good week that the public wants.


----------



## NTP66

icydog said:


> I think Redweek is in decline. I think they charge too much. They force people to pay to read ads and they are less relevant than other sites.



You only have to pay to actually contact somebody, and the fee helps weed out spammers, IMO. Also, you have to consider the recent drama with VRBO (fees going up, among other things). VRBO is a hot mess, while Redweek is much better organized.



vacationhopeful said:


> Totally agree with you. I don't think the "younger & internet smart" KNOW what the term "redweek" means. Or that it is related to timeshare vacation rentals - 7 night stays.



Serious question here - are you part of the younger generation? I am, and couldn't disagree with you more on this.

I also agree with rrazzorr's post entirely. I have a 100% success rate in renting on Redweek, and the two biggest factors are price and communication. My listings are always competitive, usually priced within $200 of similar units, and I reply to messages quickly, providing as much information as possible. I've seen a number of people attempting to rent their units on Redweek for considerably more than what others with the same units are going for, so it's no surprise as to why they don't rent. This year was the first year that I was _legitimately_ worried about not being able to rent my new unit, because I waited until 2 months out to list it, but on the final day before throwing it into II as a FlexChange, I was able to rent the unit out for double the MF. It was a lot lower than I could have gotten had I placed the ad much sooner, but being a new purchase, such is life.


----------



## tschwa2

I think redweek may still be the best place but it really needs to upgrade and improve.  They have been using the line about keeping spammer and scammers off with the $15 membership fee and while it may be true I think it keeps a fair number of legitimate buyers away too.  Perhaps drop that fee to $5 a year.  They also need to have some kind of rating system or feedback for sellers. They also need to offer some kind of incentives to get review and pictures of properties up to date.


----------



## RLS50

Some thoughts based on previous comments...

- I do personally believe the layout of Redweek and how the site is constructed makes it the best site out there for rentals.   It is easy to use and easy to understand within minutes of first finding it.   It makes for easy listing if you are an owner and easy shopping if you are a renter.   I think Redweek is vastly superior from a layout / ease of use perspective to any of the other sites out there, including the popular names like Airbnb or VRBO.

- Speaking of VRBO, with the recent fee increases they are now charging something like 16+% or more on rentals.  Although they said the recent increase of 7-8% was to the renter, and not the owner, the reality is it will impact the owner if they want their rates to remain competitive.  I am guessing some owners will need to reduce their rental price so the total cost isn't too high after all the additional VRBO fees get added in.   In effect, VRBO is now an online Real Estate company charging close to 20% fees for rentals.

- From a branding perspective, I agree that the term Redweek may be a little dated.   Also, there is the previously discussed negative connotation with timeshares in general.   While it may be true that buying a timeshare from a Developer is mostly a miserable experience, it can also be true that renting a timeshare from an existing owner for a vacation can often times be a great experience.    I think it is on Redweek's management and sales team to change or control that perception.   I do think they need to develop a better strategy to make more people aware of the fact that the site exists and the really tremendous inventory they can offer prospective travelers at mostly reasonable pricing.    

- I agree with the posters who speak to the importance of good communication and transparency provided to prospective rental inquiries.  I have tried to rent weeks myself on Redweek for our family.   Some owners are outstanding, while others unfortunately give you the proverbial one liner response and it feels like you bothering them to provide even basic details or answer normal types of questions.

- I don't think the thread is drained, or ever will be.  The conversation here is about more than Redweek.   The economy is always changing, and events and developer / management strategies in the timeshare industry are always in flux.  Personally I find it valuable to read what other owners think about renting their unused weeks, what sites they have or have not found success with, and sharing their current experiences with rentals.    I find it quite educational personally and appreciate reading all the different comments.   JMO.


----------



## suzannesimon

One of the things I like best about Redweek is that not everyone in the world has access to it.  The vast majority of my renters are other timeshare owners and that's why I like Redweek. I've gotten impatient with Redweek occasionally and placed an ad on VRBO (expensive), but none of my timeshares have ever rented there.  I have 2 vacation properties that rent well on VRBO and the price isn't bad when you have a fully owned vacation rental property.  I'm sure it has happened, but I've never heard of a scam on Redweek.  I have a friend who was scammed on VRBO.   AirBNB and other sites want to control the payments.  Some require the renter to approve releasing the rent to you after check-in or check-out.  Can you just imagine if someone doesn't like their view or didn't know there wasn't an oven so they don't release the rent payment to you?


----------



## vacationhopeful

NTP66 said:


> ....
> Serious question here - are you part of the younger generation? I am, and couldn't disagree with you more on this.
> 
> .....



I am not a 20-45 year old ... but 60% or more of my Redweek inquiries, ask if I get a Wed to Wed week; can they rent the Sat to Sat week offered in the ad from Fri to Mon but offer me 40% of the rent asked; can I rent them month of Feb without moving & how much of a discount will I give them in South Flroida?; can you get a 3 bdr when I am offering a ST rental at the same rate?

And YES, I have sent back single word replies ... esp when it is the same person trolling thru multiple resorts in the same area using AUTO fill (or cut & paste) for THEIR inquiry to me. If you want to TALK and ask 15 questions, give me your PHONE number ... I will be happier to talk than type the SAME RESPONSE 10 times .... and still get NO feedback (offers saying how limited their funds are and will I accept $300 for the week?)


----------



## NTP66

Quick datapoint: I just went through all of my rentals from 2009 through this year - 100% of them have been rented through Redweek, and all for at least _double_ the maintenance fee.


----------



## JIMinNC

Everyone keeps saying respond quickly to inquiries, but if you don't get any inquiries you can't respond. As I noted earlier in this thread, that was my issue with my one attempt at trying to rent a week on Redweek - no inquiries. I had a third week of June 2016 2BR OF Maui Ocean Club listed on Redweek for three or four months and I only got one inquiry - and that one was looking for a full kitchen and my listing clearly stated that MOC was only a partial kitchen. My price wasn't the lowest summer listing, but it was in the lowest 20% or so for the summer and was the only 2BR OF listed for June 2016 for most of the time I had it listed. Still no serious inquiries. Eventually a couple June listings were added several hundred dollars lower than mine, and since my unit was reserved with DC Points, the MF costs I needed to recoup were high, making those prices a $500+ loss for me. So I pulled the listing, cancelled the reservation, used the points for other trips or banked them to 2017. Admittedly, one failed attempt is not an indictment of all of Redweek, some clearly have success, but my first try did not leave me with good feelings on the viability of Redweek for anything but near bargain basement rentals.


----------



## normab

I had little interest in a prime Hilton head week at Grande Ocean with a listing this year. We lowered the price and still couldn't generate prospective renters.  First time we didn't rent in a Redweek listing.   

On the other hand we had to cancel a trip this spring, so we had a last minute rental that we were able to rent out on Redweek.  We didn't recoup all our monies but at least got something for it.  

My only complaint is that there is no way to rate the owners.   Sometimes people are so worried about renting and losing their money.


----------



## billymach4

*Redweek has been good to me.*

This year I rented Beachplace Towers, and Aruba via Redweek. 

I am a small player and have to remind myself how to do this from year to year. 
Also have to Thank DeniseM for a few tips regarding PayPal usage. 

In any event I am lucky in that I have a repeat customer from Redweek as well.  
Pure luck and coincidence that I was able to establish a customer relationship with a newly retired couple local to NY. A little good will has gone a long way here. 

Again I am a small fish in the sea, but I have found my work schedule lately has not permitted me to utilize my 3 Marriott's every year. Hence I had to rely on renting. So far so good.

I think the solution that works for me is the Beach properties in great locations, and seasonal demand.


----------



## icydog

rrazzorr said:


> Just read quite a bit of this thread, just thought I'd provide a bit of feedback, though the topic has been exhausted quite a bit.
> 
> I'm probably the younger generation that is being referenced in some comments, however, I do use Redweek quite extensively, probably a dozen transactions a year, and like many, I found much success when compared to other, more elaborate, i.e., advanced sites.
> I have many friends that represent a younger generation which joins the site in effort to find a reliable unit for their family vacation getaway.
> 
> I also have a bit of advise for the folks that seem to struggle with renting out their weeks on Redweek. Become a customer service driven individual, you are looking to gain someone's trust and provide a paid service. Customers demand quality, that means answer your emails in timely fashion, provide ample amount of info on your rental and detail the resort, get to know your customer, provide enough information about yourself so you can trusted, *make yourself google'able[/I*_]. Entice your clients. I can't tell you how many one liners I've received, such as 'still available', 'send the payment/check to', 'make a payment, once check clears I will add you to reservation' -- no, those responses do not work. You have a potential customer, provide enough info to get into their comfort zone.
> 
> Needless to say, be reasonable with your pricing from the day of your post.
> 
> I know many people here will completely understand my thoughts. Others, please step up your game, Redweek is a small part of the transaction, the rest is all you.
> 
> P.S.: I'm not in sales, I just do client services, and will bleed through the nose for any potential or real client._


_


I do everything you mentioned except one thing. How do I make myself Googleable?_


----------



## larryallen

A lot of really good points in this thread.  Bottom line redweek is not dead.


----------



## ffxjack

normab said:


> I had little interest in a prime Hilton head week at Grande Ocean with a listing this year. We lowered the price and still couldn't generate prospective renters.  First time we didn't rent in a Redweek listing.
> 
> 
> 
> On the other hand we had to cancel a trip this spring, so we had a last minute rental that we were able to rent out on Redweek.  We didn't recoup all our monies but at least got something for it.
> 
> 
> 
> My only complaint is that there is no way to rate the owners.   Sometimes people are so worried about renting and losing their money.





Rented my June week out within 2 weeks of listing it a few months ago? Actually listed it for more than I would have accepted since last year's was rented by a vacation company who simply acted as the middle man and rented it to someone else for significantly more.

Agree with rating owners.


----------



## NTP66

I'm a little surprised at that Grande Ocean listing, too. I rented my parents' Oceanside unit at GO for late July in under 24 hours, and despite the listing being revised to show that it's currently under contract and awaiting the final payment, have continued to get e-mail from people asking to be notified if the buyer falls through.


----------



## cindylynn13

*VRBO/Homeaway Success*

I've had great luck renting out our timeshare weeks through VRBO/Homeaway.  The only bad thing is their computer model is not set up for timeshares. So you'll have people request a rental when your week is not available, and you have to decline the rental. Unfortunately people don't always read the ad closely to see the dates you have available. 
After a lot of declines they will restrict your rental because they think you're renting it on the side and cutting them out.  They need to change their system in that respect.


----------



## cgards

I'm actually using Redweek for the first time right now, trying to rent 3 weeks at Hilton Head in late July. I have priced them far below what I consider a fair market rate for the summer, and I have had no inquiries. Not one. When should I start to panic, and does anyone have any suggestions about how to rent these weeks?


----------



## NTP66

cgards said:


> I'm actually using Redweek for the first time right now, trying to rent 3 weeks at Hilton Head in late July. I have priced them far below what I consider a fair market rate for the summer, and I have had no inquiries. Not one. When should I start to panic, and does anyone have any suggestions about how to rent these weeks?



What are similar units/weeks going for in comparison to yours, and which resort is it? If your units are listed higher than others, that could explain part of. As far as panicking goes, it's still April, and even if you had to join II in order to deposit them, you've still got some time before you have to worry about that.


----------



## suzannesimon

What resorts?  When did you list them?  They can still rent.  Hilton Head is a drive-to location so you don't have to worry about airfares.  I would start reducing them at the 90-day mark.  Can you at least deposit them in Interval before you get to 60 days from occupancy?


----------



## l0410z

cgards said:


> I'm actually using Redweek for the first time right now, trying to rent 3 weeks at Hilton Head in late July. I have priced them far below what I consider a fair market rate for the summer, and I have had no inquiries. Not one. When should I start to panic, and does anyone have any suggestions about how to rent these weeks?



What resorts do you own at.  If it is a Marriott try this.  It costs nothing so no harm no foul.  Redweek has never failed me on renting one of my two HHI weeks.  As pointed out, it is a drive to location so you do not have the same urgency as when airfare is required.   Good luck   

Here is a facebook group called Marriotts on HHI- Own-Rent-Trade

https://www.facebook.com/groups/938108962924486/


----------



## cgards

Thank you for the great advice, and for talking me in off the ledge. Weeks are at Sunset Pointe, priced $200 for the week lower than a week in earlier July. I listed these in November, which I know is early, but I'm concerned that I have had no inquiries yet.


----------



## tschwa2

Do you have 3 weeks listed for the same resort/week?  If so I would have only paid for one ad and mentioned that I had multiple units.  I think you will get at least 2 rented but non ocean front and even garden view at an ocean front resort often rent out only when the better views/locations are already gone.  Sometimes it takes nerves of steal and you may not rent it out until less than a month prior. Another tip would be to not book more than 2 units at the same resort/week just in case that is a bad week for a potential renter, you can offer options.


----------



## bobpark56

*Perhaps not dead, but Redweek is not breathing this morning*

I just logged on to Redweek to check for rentals on St John. I was not able to get any listings to display, though Redweek says there are many. Something seems broken on the newly reformatted pages. I wonder if there might be a way to breath life into Redweek here.


----------



## NTP66

There's definitely an issue this morning. I sent them a note about it, but I'm sure they're already aware. It'll likely be fixed sometime this morning.

Edit: Already got a response from them.



> Thank you for using RedWeek.com. We are experiencing some unexpected technical issues that are causing availability display issues. Our team is working to correct these issues, and we hope to have it resolved soon.


----------



## cgards

tschwa2 said:


> Do you have 3 weeks listed for the same resort/week?  If so I would have only paid for one ad and mentioned that I had multiple units.  I think you will get at least 2 rented but non ocean front and even garden view at an ocean front resort often rent out only when the better views/locations are already gone.  Sometimes it takes nerves of steal and you may not rent it out until less than a month prior. Another tip would be to not book more than 2 units at the same resort/week just in case that is a bad week for a potential renter, you can offer options.



Thanks for the good advice. Yes that's me. I'm new to the system, and this is a big help going forward.


----------



## grupp

cgards said:


> I'm actually using Redweek for the first time right now, trying to rent 3 weeks at Hilton Head in late July. I have priced them far below what I consider a fair market rate for the summer, and I have had no inquiries. Not one. When should I start to panic, and does anyone have any suggestions about how to rent these weeks?



The reality is you picked the wrong resort to rent out on Redweek. There is very little market for weeks at your resort on, which is why there are only 10 rentals listed (3 of which are yours) I think your price is very reasonable but most people on Redweek are looking for the highend or oceanfront resorts on Hilton Head.

You may be able to rent 1 or 2 of the weeks, but 3 will be tough. I don't know if I would panic yet, but would definitely be seeing what other options I had with the weeks. Just my opinion for what it is worth.


----------



## dioxide45

---deleted---


----------



## BostonKingB

Are there any additional fees on top of the listed prices on RedWeek?  For example, if I see a 1 week timeshare in Maui listed for $2,000, and I want to rent it... and I pay the $19.99 fee to join Redweek, what happens next?   Do I just start emailing directly with the seller and try and negotiate a price?   Does Redweek charge any fees?


----------



## suzannesimon

BostonKingB said:


> Are there any additional fees on top of the listed prices on RedWeek?  For example, if I see a 1 week timeshare in Maui listed for $2,000, and I want to rent it... and I pay the $19.99 fee to join Redweek, what happens next?   Do I just start emailing directly with the seller and try and negotiate a price?   Does Redweek charge any fees?




Redweek charges nothing to the renters or buyers but check out the reservation to see what local taxes might be charged by the resort over and above your rent.  Aruba, for instance, charges a resort tax to renters.


----------



## dioxide45

BostonKingB said:


> Are there any additional fees on top of the listed prices on RedWeek?  For example, if I see a 1 week timeshare in Maui listed for $2,000, and I want to rent it... and I pay the $19.99 fee to join Redweek, what happens next?   Do I just start emailing directly with the seller and try and negotiate a price?   Does Redweek charge any fees?


Once you pay the Redweek membership fee, you just use their contact forms to begin communicating with the owners. The only fee redweek would charge you is their upfront membership fee.


----------



## Fairwinds

SmithOp said:


> more competitive market with airbnb, vrbo, homeaway, etc.
> 
> I took my first Uber ride yesterday, excellent service and the smart phone app is outstanding.  Does Redweek have an App?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


Keen observation. Apps are helpful and so is optimizing search engine functionality. It's not enough to have a web site.


----------



## suzannesimon

Fairwinds said:


> Keen observation. Apps are helpful and so is optimizing search engine functionality. It's not enough to have a web site.


I have used Air


Fairwinds said:


> Keen observation. Apps are helpful and so is optimizing search engine functionality. It's not enough to have a web site.


i've used AirBNB, Homeaway, VRBO, and Redweek.  Every time, Redweek delivered a renter first.  Homeaway and VRBO are a pain in the neck with inquiries on dates that I don't have.  I don't like the way the money is handled on AirBNB.  It's just my experience renting 9 timeshares.


----------



## MOXJO7282

I wish there were other options than RW because I hate to have all my eggs in one basket but nothing works nearly as well for the least amount of effort and cost. I've used it for close to 100 rentals and it has personally never failed to get me a renter in the price range I wanted, not once. 

The next one in that category for me is ebay quite honestly because I've tried them all over the course of now 14 years of renting prime Marriott weeks and the others either have no traffic that leads to renters or as others have mentioned people looking for dates that aren't listed as available. 

Any of the free ad sites like craiglist or TUG in my experience have a lot of bargain hunters and scammers. Scammers gravitate to free sites because there is no way to keep them out. With RW charging to contact the owners it almost completely eliminates the scammers so that is a real plus from an owner's perspective to know that.  As for the bargain hunters, there is nothing wrong with that, I'm one at times,  but not the type of renter who is going to pay $3500+ for my Maui 2BD OF so although I consistently list on TUG for years I've never rented one of my weeks through CW or TUG.


----------



## NTP66

MOXJO7282 said:


> The next one in that category for me is ebay quite honestly because I've tried them all over the course of now 14 years of renting prime Marriott weeks and the others either have no traffic that leads to renters or as others have mentioned *people looking for dates that aren't listed as available*.


100% of the inquiries that I have received on eBay have been people asking if I had different dates available, despite the ad saying the contrary. And, like you, I have rented every single week that I own, and that my parents own, using Redweek.


----------



## gblotter

I posted the original question on this thread back in 2015. I'm surprised to see this topic still has legs.

My very desirable Maui Ocean Club 2016 spring break week eventually rented for $2450 after two price drops. Even with the lower price, I still made a profit over maintenance fees.

My very desirable Maui Ocean Club 2017 spring break week also attracted a renter for $2800 (albeit a timeshare broker). The broker's cash is just as green and I received payment as promised, so the deal is done.

Redweek continues to deliver. Rather than fault Redweek for unpredictable prices and outcomes, I blame unusally high airfares to Hawaii. I'm looking forward to more airfare competition when Southwest Airlines enters the Hawaii market.


----------



## TXTortoise

Was thinking there was a shortage of rental threads and then found this.  Somewhat depressing as I may be trying to rent EOY of my MOC 2BR week.

That said, I didn't see any discussion of using a broker and what that experience might be. Granted I'm seeing 12-15% fees, but if they are more effective than listing and managing Redweek, it might be worth it.

Rental agent experiences?


----------



## suzannesimon

Sometimes I panic and add another ad somewhere- EBay, Resort Network, Air B&B, and it is worthless.  Redweek usually delivers. The one thing I have done lately is let Vacation Candy (Stay PC) post my properties on their website.  It costs me nothing and they add about 10% to my price.  I have rented all my 2017 weeks in the last month.  Vacation Candy was responsible for 3 of the rentals.  I think some people will pay a premium to have a company handle the transaction.  They think it is safer.

I did have a problem renting my Hyatt Key West for the first week in April this year.  That's the first time that has happened and I don't know why.  It may be that spring break fell at an odd time.  I only covered my maintenance fees on that one.  I'm happy with the others, however, so I'm hoping it isn't a trend.


----------



## NTP66

I'm still batting 1.000 using Redweek. Last year, for the first time ever, I listed a very late rental on a number of sites; here is the breakdown of inquiries from each:


TUG: 1
Redweek: 14
MyResortNetwork: 1
eBay: 4 (every single question was "do you have different dates", giving me another reason to hate eBay)
As far as I'm concerned, eBay is dead to me for timeshare rentals now. My 2018 unit is only on Redweek right now, but I will consider adding postings to other sites in 3-4 months if I don't have any leads by then.


----------



## TXTortoise

Vacation Candy certainly has one of the best designed sites I've seen and has a few good mentions on TripAdvisor.  Not sure that's the name i'd have picked. ;-)


----------



## BocaBoy

suzannesimon said:


> I think some people will pay a premium to have a company handle the transaction.  They think it is safer.


No question about it.  I am one of those people (unless I personally know the person I am renting from).


----------



## NTP66

suzannesimon said:


> The one thing I have done lately is let Vacation Candy (Stay PC) post my properties on their website.  It costs me nothing and they add about 10% to my price.  I have rented all my 2017 weeks in the last month.  Vacation Candy was responsible for 3 of the rentals.


How did you actually get started with having your timeshare posted on Vacation Candy? I can't see anything on their site about inquiries outside of renting somebody else's unit.


----------



## TXTortoise

I just sent them an email requesting rental listing info.
https://vacationcandy.com/contact-us

1:12PM Update: Got a quick reply, then queried about specific pricing. Basically they want to be listing at the same rate you list elsewhere. They add $500 for weeks under $5000, or 10% if above $5000.

This is about what I'm seeing for the other reputable brokers, at least under $5000/week.


----------



## bizaro86

TXTortoise said:


> I just sent them an email requesting rental listing info.
> https://vacationcandy.com/contact-us
> 
> 1:12PM Update: Got a quick reply, then queried about specific pricing. Basically they want to be listing at the same rate you list elsewhere. They add $500 for weeks under $5000, or 10% if above $5000.
> 
> This is about what I'm seeing for the other reputable brokers, at least under $5000/week.



Eg so if you were listing on redweek for $2000, they would list on their site for $2500 and pay you the same $2k?

Or they would want to list for 2k and pay you $1500?


----------



## suzannesimon

NTP66 said:


> How did you actually get started with having your timeshare posted on Vacation Candy? I can't see anything on their site about inquiries outside of renting somebody else's unit.


If they don't have what they need in their inventory, they will contact you thru Redweek.  After several years of them doing that, I just emailed them thru their website.  They won't post everything. They wouldn't take my Hyatt Sunset Harbor, for instance.  They did take my Marriotts and Westin's and Harborside at Atlantis.  Just go on Vacationcandy.com and find an email address to make an inquiry.  They respond quickly.


bizaro86 said:


> Eg so if you were listing on redweek for $2000, they would list on their site for $2500 and pay you the same $2k?
> 
> Or they would want to list for 2k and pay you $1500?





bizaro86 said:


> Eg so if you were listing on redweek for $2000, they would list on their site for $2500 and pay you the same $2k?
> 
> Or they would want to list for 2k and pay you $1500?


You tell them what you want to get.  So you can advertise it on Redweek yourself for $2000.  Vacation Candy lists it on their website for whatever they want.  If they rent it, they pay you your $2000 and keep the difference.  They only require that you don't advertise it for less than the net you want from them.


----------



## vacationhopeful

Have spent part of this afternoon exchanging emails with Vacation Candy. And looking at their available units. They seem to have a niche ... and will look very closely at resorts they will offer. Those rental prices are very close to $3,750+ for a week at Marriott Beach Place ... and thus, being selective is necessary. 

Now, get your jaw off the floor ... remember it is a Marriott, marketed as beachfront and in Ft Lauderdale. And I think it was a 2/2 with 2 balconies (all 2/2 are lockoffs there, I believe). The price was higher .. but I am not trying to comment on the price.

And Vacation Candy does have a vetting process for resorts ... they seen to want a certain class of properties ... IMHO, not the "run of the mill" family vacation spot.


----------



## NiteMaire

Edit:  I just realized I replied to a post that was years old.  Current rate for RedWeek is $18.99/yr.


----------



## MOXJO7282

suzannesimon said:


> If they don't have what they need in their inventory, they will contact you thru Redweek.  After several years of them doing that, I just emailed them thru their website.  They won't post everything. They wouldn't take my Hyatt Sunset Harbor, for instance.  They did take my Marriotts and Westin's and Harborside at Atlantis.  Just go on Vacationcandy.com and find an email address to make an inquiry.  They respond quickly.
> 
> 
> You tell them what you want to get.  So you can advertise it on Redweek yourself for $2000.  Vacation Candy lists it on their website for whatever they want.  If they rent it, they pay you your $2000 and keep the difference.  They only require that you don't advertise it for less than the net you want from them.



A few things from this thread.

Redweek definitely is still the best rental resource for prime Marriott weeks. I've rented 8 weeks from RW since Feb 15th, 6 Marriott Maui units  and 2 Marriott HHIs units.   Now I do price very aggressively and have good units to rent but if you do your homework and price reasonably Redweek is definitely the best resource for good Marriott weeks.

As for StayPC /Vacationcandy. you don't even need to list with them as they scour Redweek and will contact you immediately via RW to rent your unit.  They just rented one of my Maui units from RW . I've probably rented to StayPC clients 15 times in this method.


----------



## ffxjack

MOXJO7282 said:


> A few things from this thread.
> As for StayPC /Vacationcandy. you don't even need to list with them as they scour Redweek and will contact you immediately via RW to rent your unit.  They just rented one of my Maui units from RW . I've probably rented to StayPC clients 15 times in this method.



Do you think you could ask for more than you otherwise would and just list your week via Vacation Candy? Price to rent on their website is about $1000 more than I ask for typically on RW.


----------



## suzannesimon

It looks to me like they add about 10% to my price but that could change based on what an owner wants to net.


----------



## TXTortoise

Vacation Candy - Add $500 under $5,000 and 10% above $5,000.


----------

